# Amazon press conference on Feb. 9 -- Kindle 2?



## MeganW

Just saw this in my Google Alerts for the Kindle: Amazon Press Conference February 9. Amazon is holding a press conference on Monday, February 9, at the Morgan Library and Museum in NY. The last time they had a press conference, it was to announce the Kindle, and all signs are pointing to the announcement of the Kindle 2 this time.

Also, this is right in line with comments Len Edgerly (of the Kindle Chronicles podcast) made in his email to his Kindle Chronicles mailing list last night:



> Hi all,
> I just heard from my source that Amazon has transitioned to the new version of the Kindle and that the official announcement is expected in mid-February. The way it will work is that if you order a Kindle now (I just did, about 30 minutes ago), when the announcement comes you'll have the option of receiving an original Kindle or paying a slightly higher price -- my source suggested perhaps about $30 more -- to receive a Kindle 2.0.
> My source does not expect there to be a Whispernet-delivered software update for the original Kindle that will match the software of the new one, because the new one has such different hardware, including a new controller. My source said it's probable that the new Kindle will enable organizing content in folders, but they weren't positive about that.
> I have a lot of confidence in my source, enough to place my own order for a new Kindle, but please know that the only completely reliable word on Kindle 2.0 will come from Amazon, whenever they make the announcement.
> Cheers,
> Len


I'm not the kind to post rumors about the Kindle 2 -- goodness knows we've had enough of those lately. But this is very interesting...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They better have made a change to the original Kindle to allow for folders. 

The next few weeks should be interesting on the Amazon boards.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I've also heard through someone who states they have a good source they are going to announce Version 2.0 in February. I have no use for folders although I know many of you need them and would be thrilled. I am interested to see the changes if this *is not a rumor*. If it is true I imagine there will be some Version 1.0 for sale here.


----------



## MeganW

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've also heard through someone who states they have a good source they are going to announce Version 2.0 in February. I have no use for folders although I know many of you need them and would be thrilled. I am interested to see the changes id this *is not a rumor*. If it is true I imagine there will be some Version 1.0 for sale here.


If Len's source is correct, then it looks like I'll have the option to purchase the Kindle 2.0 for around $30 more since my Kindle is still on order. I'll be interested to see the how new version stacks up, but will heavily research it before choosing 2.0. For example, if 2.0 doesn't have an SD card slot (I can't imagine that they would actually leave this out of 2.0), then I'll definitely be sticking with the original). I think the original "2.0" pics were really Kindle 1.0 prototype pics. They seem like a definite step backward.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I need to be more observant, I received the same email from Len. Not such a big secret.    I'm wondering how many changes/improvements can there be for only an increase of $30 in price?


----------



## jmeaders

Since I have my M-Edge (and the light is enroute) and my Decalgirl skin I'm not going to 2.0 unless there is no form-factor change (which is probably a stretch to think won't happen) and there is some feature worth the additional wait for 2.0.  Perhaps 2.0 would be in my future if others in the house salivate over my Kindle and I decide to hand-it-down.  

Those of us waiting on 1.0 Kindles can't possibly believe we could switch mid-stream and not add on to our wait.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What would be really interesting to see is if they offer a trade in option for people with Kindle 1. I know they don't have to because I choose to buy this version of the Kindle. I am very happy with the version that I have but if Kindle 2 has some really sweet features that I want to upgrade to it would be cool if Amazon offered a discount for the people who tested the Kindle for them. 

OK, so I am totally jumping the gun here. Maybe the press conference will announce that they are adding folders period.


----------



## MeganW

jmeaders said:


> Those of us waiting on 1.0 Kindles can't possibly believe we could switch mid-stream and not add on to our wait.


My DecalGirl skin is on order right now. I need to look into their return policy in case the form-factor has changed (I can't imagine that it hasn't).

But I was just thinking that, jmeaders -- how much longer would I have to wait for the Kindle 2.0 if I opted for it? I've waited this long...


----------



## mwvickers

Of course, just after I decide to keep the Kindle I got for Christmas rather than returning it.  LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://news.google.com/nwshp?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&ncl=1297743349&hl=en&topic=t

Ah the blogs are at it now. What I love is that the blogs are still saying the crappy images from last year are what Kindle 2 is going to look like. If that is the case, all I want is a firmware upgrade with folders. I would not want the Kindle pictured last year. My guess is that those pictures are bogus but if they are not, I am adding a layer of kevlar around Tavar.


----------



## mwvickers

I sent an e-mail to Amazon customer service asking about this.  I doubt I will get any information in a response.  

If the new Kindle is a lot better than the first one, I feel that there will be plenty of upset people who just ordered/received one for Christmas.  Oprah's fans are going to have a hissy fit.  LOL

I wonder if they would offer some kind of a "trade-up" to those who just got one?  They are obviously not required to, but it would be nice if they did.


----------



## Mikuto

At first I was pretty miffed since I got my Kindle in November before the crazy backorder started, but after a conversation and thinking it over I've come to the realization that if folders are the biggest innovation with the Kindle 2.0, Amazon.com can keep it.


----------



## mwvickers

Surely Amazon wouldn't be crazy enough to change the new version so much that Kindle books wouldn't be formatted for the old one anymore, right?


----------



## neilario

wow. well as one of the first kindle heads years ago i would definitely upgrade [ it is the greatest device ever :}] but i wonder about file transfer from 1.0 to 2.0. i have ALOT of pdfs on my kindle... it would be sweet if I could just move them to the sd card and plug the new sd card into 2.0 and then i can bypass the whole emailing them to myself again... anyone know if 2.0 will have an sd card and if it will read the data from the old one?


----------



## Dallas

I talked to Amazon customer service yesterday and asked this very question.  They hemmed and hawwed a little and then said that they have heard the rumors as well but they have heard nothing internal regarding a new Kindle version 2 launching in the near future.  The way they were trying to deflect my question gave me some reason to believe that this in fact may be happening soon.  If this does happen you can thank me because my Kindle (version 1) is shipping today.  I'm still happy though.  You know the old addage A kindle in the hand is worth....................priceless!


----------



## Atunah

Am I the only one kind of baffled why they would introduce another model of an e-reader in a library? 

What if this isn't about releasing a new model (yet), but releasing a way to read library books on the device? 

My only issue is IF it is a new model I just ordered a oberon cover and my kindle I got in December has a serious crooked right page button and I worry it won't last long. I guess I shouldn't have gotten a refurb, the risk one takes. 

In any case, they won't make the current version obsolete so I don't worry about the books not being readable anymore. That won't happen.


----------



## Mikuto

mwvickers said:


> Surely Amazon wouldn't be crazy enough to change the new version so much that Kindle books wouldn't be formatted for the old one anymore, right?


I could be wrong, but since amazon.com owns the mobipocket format, I can't imagine they'd format their books in anything else.


----------



## Leslie

mwvickers said:


> Surely Amazon wouldn't be crazy enough to change the new version so much that Kindle books wouldn't be formatted for the old one anymore, right?


This is only my opinion, but I am sure books and content will be upward compatible, yes.

L


----------



## mwvickers

I also wouldn't have thought they would release another version so soon after Christmas and the Oprah special, but I could be wrong about that.  

I don't know.  It's just a little frustrating.

Again, don't get me wrong.  I realize that this is the risk one takes when buying something, especially something electronic.  I guess that is why I never usually purchase many electronic things.  I can't stand the fact that they evolve so quickly.  In some cases (though these are few and far between), the evolution is so great and so quick that a device becomes obsolete very quickly.  Think Laser Disc and HD DVDs.


----------



## mwvickers

Leslie said:


> This is only my opinion, but I am sure books and content will be upward compatible, yes.
> 
> L


You mean backward compatible? I could be wrong, I'm still learning all the technical lingo. LOL

I would like to think so. Then again, XBOX 360 is only partially backward compatible. So is the PS3. As a matter of fact, new PS3s are not backward compatible to the older ones at all (I think).


----------



## Mikuto

The difference here mwvickers, is that your Kindle 1.0 will not be obsolete as, say, a Laser Disc would be. Amazon.com will not continue to sell them, yes, but it will continue to sell books that can be read on it, and continue to support it. 

Backwards compatibility assumes that the new Kindle would use a different format type, while still being able to read the old one. Think of it as say, if the Ps3 could read both Ps2 and Ps3 discs. Leslie means that the Kindle 2.0 will ONLY use the original proprietary format (.awz) instead of introducing a new one.


----------



## Atunah

Its like my old Tivo I still use. I had it since 2002. There have been many new models that came out since then with some features obviously not available to me anymore. But it still records TV programs just as it was designed to do. Kindle 1 will still read all books purchased and future purchases just the same.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

This is my gut feeling here. I don't think that they knew that Oprah was going to endorse the Kindle until a few weeks before she did. They clearly did not have enough in stock to handle the deluge of orders that came from Oprah's show. (Or is it Oprahs') If they had had more of a heads up that she was going to endorse the Kindle, I think they would have ramped up production.

That said, if they were planning on releasing Kindle 2 right about now, to change that to make Oprahs' fans happy would be silly. You have a business plan and you act on that business plan. The rumors seem to indicate that they will allow people waiting in line (Many of the Oprah fans) to upgrade to the Kindle 2. 

Until we know what the differences are between the readers, it is hard to say that it sucks.

The only way that I would consider upgrading would be if it can read PDFs.


----------



## Jesslyn

I have a few observations.
With this news, it makes me wonder if the software update wasn't just a test of delivering new versions to a wide audience. If they are sending out a new device, I would imagine that they want to get the software versions as close as possible. I, for one, am going to be absolutely _*furious*_ if folders are available for v2, but not for v1.

Also, if this is true, it looks like they deliberately waited over the 30 day return window to announce/ship the new versions. Thus the Xmas folks won't be able to return for the newer model. Not nice. 

Its been reported that the leaked pics are valid. With all the wasted space around the keyboard and screen, it looks a little too big for me--but in any case, I don't feel that there is much wrong with the physical design of v1.

If my husband wants to get me the new model for my birthday later this year, I'll take it, but I'd just rather spend the $ on new books when it comes to my money. Last, due to the location of the event (library) it will be funny if they are just going to announce that library books will now be available. Hehehe


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Where has it been reported that the leaked pictures are valid? Because if it is, then there is no memory card slot and the battery is no longer replacable. Both would be features that I would be upset to loose.


----------



## Mikuto

Oprah was paid for her endorsement of the Kindle. She may have had one and liked it before, but basically Amazon.com paid her for a commercial. So they HAD to know she would endorse it, because they paid for it.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, those so called leaked pics sure don't make any sense. If that was the new model, it would be cheaper, not 30$ more. No replaceable battery and no SD slot streamlines production and should bring cost down, not up. 

Not convinced this is about a new version.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> Where has it been reported that the leaked pictures are valid? Because if it is, then there is no memory card slot and the battery is no longer replacable. Both would be features that I would be upset to loose.


Exactly. I was going to ask the same question. Boy Genius says the pictures are valid but they posted them. A few people have said that "Boy Genius" is a credible source. I have seen absolutely no verification or validation from any source that I believe (no, I don't believe Boy Genius) that these are valid pictures. Jesslyn, if you have such info, can you provide a link? Thanks!

L


----------



## neilario

The only way that I would consider upgrading would be if it can read PDFs.

[/quote]
Hey profcrash- fyi i use pdfs all the time. they format fine. you have to authorize whatever email address you will be sending the pdf from in manage my kindle... then email to your kindle email address with 'kindle me' in subject line and pdf attached. i happens quickly and cust service said since this is still 'experimental' they are not charging the fee -10 cents i think- its great!


----------



## mwvickers

ProfCrash said:


> Where has it been reported that the leaked pictures are valid? Because if it is, then there is no memory card slot and the battery is no longer replacable. Both would be features that I would be upset to loose.


ProfCrash,

We think it is a step down, but as it is in keeping with many other models and electronics, Amazon may consider it an improvement. I am tempted to think the pictures are legit (not that I know for sure) becuase it looks sleeker than the original. I cannot see them making the buttons larger, the design more angular, etc. if the pictures are of a prototype to the original.


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Its like my old Tivo I still use. I had it since 2002. There have been many new models that came out since then with some features obviously not available to me anymore. But it still records TV programs just as it was designed to do. Kindle 1 will still read all books purchased and future purchases just the same.


Yes....and I have commented before that I have many products that I bought version 1 and waited for many iterations before upgrading. I had the original PalmPilot for years before I switched to a Handspring. I still have my version 1 4 GB iPhone. My Kindle is working great and unless there is some stupendous change (and folders won't be it) I can't envision needing to upgrade.

L


----------



## Leslie

mwvickers said:


> ProfCrash,
> 
> becuase it looks sleeker than the original.


Once again proving that beauty is in the eye of the beholder...

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can see them doing just that. Those buttons look tiny and would annoy me more then the larger buttons they have now. I was able to figure out how to read a book without accidently changing pages in about 10 minutes. The current version is smaller then the pictures on the web. Why would they make it larger when people are saying that one of its weaknesses is that it is larger then the Sony?

They could change the button size on the current version without elongating it. 

Why remove the ability to use memory cards? Why remove the replacable battery? The design in those pictures looks worse to me then the current version. 

But that is me.

Thanks neilario. I am aware of that possibility but I am lazy. I would prefer not to have to do that. I have not played with any of the free sites because I don't want to take the time to learn how to do that stuff. Right now, I have plenty to read without messing with any of that. Did I mention that I am lazy?


----------



## mwvickers

Leslie said:


> Once again proving that beauty is in the eye of the beholder...
> 
> L


Very true.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> Once again proving that beauty is in the eye of the beholder...
> 
> L





mwvickers said:


> Very true.


Yup. I like the look of the current model just fine. I am not thinking about what the device looks like when I am reading. I could careless how it looks.


----------



## Mikuto

Leslie said:


> Once again proving that beauty is in the eye of the beholder...
> 
> L


In this case, Beauty is in the eye of the Apple fan. The BoyGenius pictures look like they squashed an iPod and put a keyboard on it. Plus pretty much any of the people arguing about the way it looks are Apple fans, since Apple is known for it's sleek designs.

Make it look like a paperweight for all I care, just make it work!

(Squashed. Is that a word? Would it be squished?)


----------



## neilario

hey prof crash i totally get the lazy thing. i wish you could usb transfer pdfs to kindle. i bought one for my partner and i keep trying to get her to see the pdf-reading value but she's lazy too :}
i think adoption would be faster with this as a selling point... for Mobile professionals...

i also dont think she should upgrade either. someone freaky like me who reads my kindle daily and pushes the edge with it alot should [ a gadget queen am i] but for most folks i can't see any breakthroughs big enough.... 
i also cant see them doing away with sd card slot. not many people may use the audible.com/ mp3 feature but it still is great to have the capacity to keep music/audiobooks on a separate memory card...


----------



## BookBinder

WOW....that's great news.....however, since I want to use mine for just reading, I'd be happy to finally get my Kindle 1.  Maybe the ball at Amazon is starting to roll....LOL


----------



## Geemont

Atunah said:


> Am I the only one kind of baffled why they would introduce another model of an e-reader in a library?
> 
> What if this isn't about releasing a new model (yet), but releasing a way to read library books on the device?


My initial reaction was the same. However, The Morgan Library & Museum is not a traditional lending library.

Here is their mission statement:


> The Pierpont Morgan Library was incorporated in 1924 as an educational institution dedicated to fostering a greater knowledge, understanding, and appreciation of primarily Western history and culture. Originally formed by Pierpont Morgan (1837-1913), the permanent collections record and reflect achievements of European and American literature, music, art, and history. The Morgan is one of the very few institutions in the United States that collects, exhibits, and sponsors research in the areas of illuminated manuscripts, master drawings, rare books, fine bindings, and literary, historical, and music manuscripts.
> 
> To realize its purpose, The Morgan Library & Museum has four goals:
> 
> to function as a center and source for research and publication in the permanent collections and to promote their scholarly study;
> to preserve and care for the collections that are held in trust for the American people;
> to acquire, through purchase and gift, significant works in the fields established by Pierpont Morgan;
> to present the collections, related exhibitions, and interpretive programming to the general public, students, collectors, and scholars in a manner consistent with the highest educational and artistic standards.
> 
> The significance of the collections mandates a national and international role for the institution, both as an educational resource for the general public and as a research center for the scholarly community.


The Morgan is closed Mondays and the Amazon press conference is not listed on their calendar of events.


----------



## Mikuto

Interesting information Geemont. 

If the library is closed and it's not on their calendar of events... 

We'll all have to wait until February to find out, but I wouldn't be surprised if this was just as dubious as the previous Kindle 2.0 rumors. 

Don't get me wrong here, I'm not trying to cut Len down at all, but his source could be wrong, or it could be a hoax. Unless it's coming from Jeff Bezos himself, I'll take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## mwvickers

Mikuto said:


> Interesting information Geemont.
> 
> If the library is closed and it's not on their calendar of events...
> 
> We'll all have to wait until February to find out, but I wouldn't be surprised if this was just as dubious as the previous Kindle 2.0 rumors.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, I'm not trying to cut Len down at all, but his source could be wrong, or it could be a hoax. Unless it's coming from Jeff Bezos himself, I'll take it with a grain of salt.


If it is a hoax, I wonder why Amazon will not simply come out and say that it is. Someone said they called Amazon and simply got a non-answer (basically). It would be easy to simply say that the rumors are not true. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## stevene9

I don't want the Kindle 2, but, if the only way to get folders is on the K2, I may have to reconsider. I will be upset if they don't give us folders as a system upgrade, but I'm sure they will have a hardware reason why they can't.

Steve


----------



## MamaProfCrash

This went out to enough different people that I doubt it is a hoax. If it was closer to April 1, I might feel differently. 

All I want is a folder system. That is all I need to make my Kindle perfect. I would love to be able to store things in a way that makes sense for me.


----------



## MeganW

Mikuto said:


> Interesting information Geemont.
> 
> If the library is closed and it's not on their calendar of events...
> 
> We'll all have to wait until February to find out, but I wouldn't be surprised if this was just as dubious as the previous Kindle 2.0 rumors.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, I'm not trying to cut Len down at all, but his source could be wrong, or it could be a hoax. Unless it's coming from Jeff Bezos himself, I'll take it with a grain of salt.


I don't think the press conference is a hoax. Cnet.com, Gizmodo, TechCrunch, Engadget, etc., are all reporting being invited to the Amazon press conference at Morgan Library on Feb. 9th.


----------



## TM

I was hoping... since the press conference was being held at a library, that they were going to announce a Netflicks type program for Kindle books... but with the information on the type of library, seems unlikely.

If those pictures are correct - no way will i upgrade to version 2.


----------



## pidgeon92

I have felt for some time that they would announce the next Kindle in first quarter 2009. I wouldn't expect it to start shipping for at least six weeks after the announcement. I look forward to seeing what changes they come up with. 

Hopefully they won't focus completely on the unit, but on the Kindle store. It isn't the most user friendly, and the formatting of the ebooks is all over the place.


----------



## Geemont

ProfCrash said:


> This went out to enough different people that I doubt it is a hoax. If it was closer to April 1, I might feel differently.


I didn't want to imply it could be a hoax. Maybe the conference is on a day the library is closed so it doesn't interfere with normal library business. Also, I emailed Len earlier today and he thinks Bezos and Amazon may think they're revolutionizing reading and knowledge and set this up as a grand venue.


----------



## Mikuto

Having worked with a semi-large company, I can tell you that the people in Customer Service probably don't actually know anything more than we do. The non-answer is probably because they haven't been given a script on what to say if it comes up.

Also, if it's not true, we'll find out on February 9th. Amazon.com probably doesn't care about tracking down every little bit of Kindle gossip to say it's true/not true. Most companies don't. There are a lot of rumors floating around now about Apple because of Steve Jobs health, and I think only the overt statement that he was dead was knocked down by Apple.



MeganW said:


> I don't think the press conference is a hoax. Cnet.com, Gizmodo, TechCrunch, Engadget, etc., are all reporting being invited to the Amazon press conference at Morgan Library on Feb. 9th.


I just think it's jumping to conclusions to say that the reason for the Press Conference is Kindle 2.0.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Agreed. The Press conference could be something other then the Kindle 2 but I would be surprised by that. If rumors are to believed (and we all know that sometimes they are right and sometimes they are wrong) then Kindle 2 was about to be released and Bezos pulled it back because he wanted something changed. Amazon has said Kindle 2 will released sometime in 2009 and there have been indiciations that it would come in the first quarter of 2009. Amazon will want to put something out to challenge the Sony 705, Kindle 2 would make sense.

I think if they are not announcing Kindle 2 they will let people know as opposed to let the hype build. 

I don't work in marketing so I could be totally wrong. Until then, it gives many of us a way to increase our post counts speculating.


----------



## KindleMom

I think it's a K2announcement. I'm going to quote myself here from a couple of weeks ago. I still think this is true. No software update for K1, K2 is very, very soon.



KindleMom said:


> I have a theory on v2 and I know some people don't like discussion on that topic so I'm not sure I should share it. So stop reading if you don't like v.2 discussion!  You know who you are...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think V2 was scheduled for early/mid 2009 release and that is why we've had no updates to the software. If there weren't a new version coming out, I would think they'd want to implement some of the great suggestions by users - search by book/chapter, folders, etc. and give us an update; but because K2 was planned to be around the corner, Amazon didn't want to spend the time/$$ on an old model. Especially when the new version would have those features and Amazon wants it to look oh so much better than the original.
> 
> But then Oprah happened. I'm sure her endorsement was unexpected and happened very quickly so there wasn't time to prepare for the huge numbers of orders that happened as a result. So Amazon had to order an additional batch of K1 because you can't sell K2 to people who ordered K1. And Amazon wants to foster good relations with all those new K customers (remember the iphone price cut fiasco?), so they are waiting on the release of K2 so the new customers don't feel like they got an old model when the new model comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as mud. And this is all speculation and opinion - not based on any facts at all.


----------



## Mikuto

ProfCrash said:


> Agreed. The Press conference could be something other then the Kindle 2 but I would be surprised by that. If rumors are to believed (and we all know that sometimes they are right and sometimes they are wrong) then Kindle 2 was about to be released and Bezos pulled it back because he wanted something changed. Amazon has said Kindle 2 will released sometime in 2009 and there have been indiciations that it would come in the first quarter of 2009. Amazon will want to put something out to challenge the Sony 705, Kindle 2 would make sense.
> 
> I think if they are not announcing Kindle 2 they will let people know as opposed to let the hype build.
> 
> I don't work in marketing so I could be totally wrong. Until then, it gives many of us a way to increase our post counts speculating.


That's more how I feel. It could very well be an announcement for the Kindle 2.0, but seeing as Amazon.com is a very large company with a lot of money and influence it could be for something else as well. The fact that they're having it in a library suggests it could be either the new version of the Kindle, or maybe something to do with library lending, additional book formats, or something else about the current Kindle that we haven't actually thought of. It could be both too. An announcement for Kindle 2.0 to be released for Christmas 2009, and a substantial update of the current Kindle software, or something completely different.

I just like to speculate about the less likely conclusions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mikuto said:


> That's more how I feel. It could very well be an announcement for the Kindle 2.0, but seeing as Amazon.com is a very large company with a lot of money and influence it could be for something else as well. The fact that they're having it in a library suggests it could be either the new version of the Kindle, or maybe something to do with library lending, additional book formats, or something else about the current Kindle that we haven't actually thought of. It could be both too. An announcement for Kindle 2.0 to be released for Christmas 2009, and a substantial update of the current Kindle software, or something completely different.
> 
> I just like to speculate about the less likely conclusions.


So what could it be other then Kindle 2?

JKR is going to release her books on Kindle? The only way she would do so is if Amazon holds a press conference.


----------



## Mikuto

It could be a joint announcement about libraries now carrying Kindle compatible books. Amazon could be announcing a drastic firmware change or acquisition of the rights of another format (pdf, perhaps?). It could be announcing a joint effort between libraries and Amazon.com that will make Kindles available to be lent from the library. It could be an announcement about Amazon.com acquiring elusive rights to certain books (JKR perhaps, as you mentioned) or something else entirely.

These situations might not seem as likely as Kindle 2.0, but it's always fun to speculate.



ProfCrash said:


> So what could it be other then Kindle 2?
> 
> JKR is going to release her books on Kindle? The only way she would do so is if Amazon holds a press conference.


----------



## mwvickers

All Amazon customer service says is "at this time we have no information on when a version 2 will be available."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They are not going to blow the big surprise that will be revealed at the Press Conference. (shrugs)


----------



## libro

After much waiting, I finally ordered my Kindle on January 21.  I definitely want the option to buy the Kindle 2 after reviewing it, if I like it better.

Shouldn't I cancel my original order or would I be preferred "in line" if I ordered January 21?  Any guesses?


----------



## mwvickers

libro said:


> After much waiting, I finally ordered my Kindle on January 21. I definitely want the option to buy the Kindle 2 after reviewing it, if I like it better.
> 
> Shouldn't I cancel my original order or would I be preferred "in line" if I ordered January 21? Any guesses?


Libro,

I don't know what to tell you. There are too many things unknown here.

We don't know if there is a press conference.

We don't know for sure what the press conference is about.

If it is about the Kindle 2, there is no guarantee that they will allow those who have ordered the first one to upgrade or be on the list for the second one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would stay in line and see what they say next week. The Press Conference is on Monday so you have a little more then twelve days to wait. As has been pointed out, we do not know what they are going to announce. If they do announce Kindle 2 then they are likely to have a plan for those waiting on Kindle 1.

My guess is that if someone ordered a First Generation Kindle and are still waiting in line will have the option of changing their order to Kindle 2. If there is a price difference and you choose to change your order, you will have to agree to pay the difference. I suspect that those who ordered a Kindle 1 and change to Kindle 2 will be at the front of the Kindle 2 line.

Again, that is my guess.

If not and you want to change you can order the Kindle 2 and cancel you Kindle 1 order.


----------



## Dallas

Since you didn't order until January 21st, your probably looking at a late February, early March delivery date.  I'd keep the current order and preserve my place in line.  If the Feb 9th announcement is about the new Kindle, I'm sure you'll be given an option by Amazon to get version 1 or 2.  If not, I'd call customer service that day and insist on it.  I don't think you run the risk of getting your Kindle before Feb 9th, so I'd just keep your current order and see what the announcement on the 9th is.  Good luck with your Kindle!


----------



## libro

Hi -- I just got off the phone with Kindle Support and, of course, received the polite "we have no information at this time" response.  

Kindle Support did tell me my original Kindle is due to ship OUT on February 27 (it has a March 4-13 date at this point).

I guess that leaves me enough time to change my mind as to how to proceed, unless they suddenly decide to ship it out now, and then I would still be within the 30-day return period, right?

What I would have like Kindle Support to tell me is if people who ordered the original Kindle on January 21 would be given priority for Kindle 2 over those who order the Kindle 2 on the launch date, for example.  There is just no reliable information coming out of Amazon at this point.

I'm tempted to cancel only because I waited long enough to begin with and can certainly wait longer, but also don't want to do something rash.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You will kick yourself if you cancel and the press conference is to announce a huge number of books being placed on the Kindle including Grisham and Rowling. If the press conference announces Kindle 2 you can order it on the 12th. I would hope that the press conference would also deal with the options that are available to people who are waiting for Kindle 1.

And really, if Kindle 2 is lacking a memory card and replaceable battery you might prefer the original Kindle to the new Kindle. 

You waited this long to decide to buy a Kindle. Be patient a few more days and see what they have to say. Then you can make an informed decision.


----------



## libro

You guys are right.  I also spoke with a friend in the tech industry and he concurs.  

The worst that can happen (if this rumor is true) is that my Kindle ships significantly earlier than the expected ship date of 2/27 (somewhat doubtful).  Even if I were to miraculously receive it next week, I still have 30 days to return it, well within the February 9 press conference date.  There is a 30-day return policy, right?

Although all news orgs received the same press conference and invite, I like the New York Times article the best of all.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Which New York Times article? Am I missing something?


----------



## Anju 

Maybe they are NOT going to announce a new version of the kindle - but that Amazon.com is buying e-bay, or American Express or the country of whatever.  Just hold on folks.


----------



## mwvickers

The only thing that I have confirmed is that there will indeed be a press conference on February 9.  This is straight from someone at Amazon's customer service.  

Nobody is saying, however, what it is about.  LOL


----------



## lexie22

The NYT is reporting that Amazon will be debuting the Kindle 2 at the press conference.

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/amazons-kindle-2-will-debut-feb-9/?scp=2&sq=amazon&st=cse


----------



## libro

Here is the *New York Times* article, updated at 3:08 p.m. to clarify description of the Broadsheet technology. There's a bit more meat to this story.

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/amazons-kindle-2-will-debut-feb-9/


----------



## mwvickers

If the NYTimes article is correct, then it doesn't sound like the new Kindle is any better really (at least not simply as a reader).  If you use it for other things, maybe, but that's all.

One thing that the article has wrong is that it seems to imply that anyone who ordered one over the holiday season has not received one.  I don't think that's true.  I believe some people still have received them.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> Which New York Times article? Am I missing something?


This one, perhaps?

January 27, 2009, 1:00 pm
Amazon's Kindle 2 Will Debut Feb. 9
By Brad Stone

UPDATED 3:08 p.m.: Clarified description of Broadsheet technology.

Mark your calendars, e-book fans: Amazon.com will introduce the next generation of its popular Kindle reader in New York City on Feb. 9.

The company sent out e-mails Tuesday announcing a press conference on that date at the Morgan Library & Museum in New York. And Amazon.com confirmed that its founder and chief executive, Jeffrey P. Bezos, will host the event.

Amazon would not comment in any more detail about the coming announcement, but the Kindle's detail page on Amazon.com tells the story. It now says the electronic book reader will ship in four to six weeks. It previously suggested a wait of 11 to 13 weeks.

The device has been out of stock since November, after Oprah Winfrey touted the device on her show. The announcement seems to confirm our suspicions that the original Kindle has been obsolete since that time and that everyone who purchased the device over the holidays from Amazon.com - or put their name on a waiting list - will receive the newer version.

There has already been much speculation about the upcoming Kindle. If the leaked photos on the gadget site Boy Genius Report are to be believed, the new device corrects some of the design flaws of the first model, adding round buttons instead of those strange angular ones, and smaller side buttons to avoid accidental page turns.

But the biggest changes may be inside the device. The new Kindle likely uses the new Broadsheet microchip from Epson and E-Ink, which makes the display technology for the Kindle. E-Ink's chief executive, Russell J. Wilcox, described the technology to me a few weeks ago, saying that it breaks the screen into 16 pixel sets and can update them in parallel, allowing for faster screen refreshes and a generally more responsive screen. He added that the technology was somewhat analogous to putting a better graphics card in a computer and would help e-readers become better full-featured devices.

"It's the same brightness, it looks the same reading a page, but it's night and day for user activity for anything than other than reading," Mr. Wilcox said. "If you are reading a book, you are just going to read page by page and it might not make that much of a difference. But if you want to do anything else with your device, zooming in, look up words, whatever, you really appreciate the speed. It's a major change."

The new Sony Reader 700, which touts a touch screen, already uses the Broadsheet chip.

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/amazons-kindle-2-will-debut-feb-9/?pagemode=print


----------



## chobitz

Personally I am not 100% sure it IS the Kindle2. Why debut it at a library and not at the CES that just pass? It makes NO electronic device sense.

I think its either:

A lending program like Netflix maybe through your local library?

OR

The announcement of JK Rowlings endorsing the Kindle with maybe a HP themed Kindle for kids?

OR

The announcement of the student / larger screen kindle.

I personally think its the first idea. After all WHY in a library?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

From the NY Times article linked above



> But the biggest changes may be inside the device. The new Kindle likely uses the new Broadsheet microchip from Epson and E-Ink, which makes the display technology for the Kindle. E-Ink's chief executive, Russell J. Wilcox, described the technology to me a few weeks ago, saying that it breaks the screen into 16 pixel sets and can update them in parallel, allowing for faster screen refreshes and a generally more responsive screen. He added that the technology was somewhat analogous to putting a better graphics card in a computer and would help e-readers become better full-featured devices.
> 
> "It's the same brightness, it looks the same reading a page, but it's night and day for user activity for anything than other than reading," Mr. Wilcox said. "If you are reading a book, you are just going to read page by page and it might not make that much of a difference. But if you want to do anything else with your device, zooming in, look up words, whatever, you really appreciate the speed. It's a major change."


If this is the case then I am not too worried about the upgrade. I am not looking for a full feature device, I use my Kindle to read and only to read. The article does not mention folders. I want folders damnit.

I find it interesting that the NY Times thinks that people who are waiting are going to get Kindle 2 no matter what. I have difficulty believing that. I can see were it would make sense for Amazon, they don't want to produce two versions of the Kindle at the same time. If there are different features then I think someone who ordered the OK (original Kindle) should have a choice.

For example: If we believe those pictures (which I don't) OK has a memory card capability that does not exist for K2. That would be a huge difference. I would not want a reader without a memory card slot.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chobitz said:


> Personally I am not 100% sure it IS the Kindle2. Why debut it at a library and not at the CES that just pass? It makes NO electronic device sense.
> 
> I think its either:
> 
> A lending program like Netflix maybe through your local library?
> 
> OR
> 
> The announcement of JK Rowlings endorsing the Kindle with maybe a HP themed Kindle for kids?
> 
> OR
> 
> The announcement of the student / larger screen kindle.
> 
> I personally think its the first idea. After all WHY in a library?


No idea why a library but I trust the NY Times. Maybe I shouldn't but I can't see the Times publishing an article based on a rumor.


----------



## Atunah

Its still just a blog, an opinion piece. Everything in that blog is a guess and the fact they they refer to the Boy Genius report and those pics, again, doesn't instill confidence in me. 

I just don't see any actual facts on that blog.


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> No idea why a library but I trust the NY Times. Maybe I shouldn't but I can't see the Times publishing an article based on a rumor.


The only FACT they have is a 2/9 conference. Everything else is speculation. I didn't read any 'inside sources said' from the article.

Even the comments on the page pointed out that NYT are speculating.

Sure it could be the Kindle 2 but my gut says nope. That big of a press release wouldn't leak the news they would wait for the conference.

Again WHY at a library?

Also why now and not at the CES? Again PR wise it doesn't make sense..


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(shrugs)

I would be thrilled if it was a netflix like subscription service. That would be all kinds of awesome. I would prefer that to a Kindle 2 release. Given all of the hype and desire for Kindle 2, I would be surprised if it was anything but Kindle 2. 

Heck, maybe it will be both.


----------



## Leslie

Well, since everyone else is speculating, I may as well, too! Why not join the crowd.

My 2 cents:

They will announce the Kindle version 2 at the press conference. The two big changes: 1) the screen (as described in the New York Times blog piece); and 2) it will work and be available internationally. Maybe not every country in the world, but at least the UK and the major countries in the EU.

The form factor will be the same -- shape, size, buttons, etc. 

L


----------



## chobitz

Leslie said:


> Well, since everyone else is speculating, I may as well, too! Why not join the crowd.
> 
> My 2 cents:
> 
> They will announce the Kindle version 2 at the press conference. The two big changes: 1) the screen (as described in the New York Times blog piece); and 2) it will work and be available internationally. Maybe not every country in the world, but at least the UK and the major countries in the EU.
> 
> The form factor will be the same -- shape, size, buttons, etc.
> 
> L


Why at a library and not at CES??


----------



## Atunah

I could live with that Leslie. Keep it the same size, thickness and keep the buttons as they are. Obviously it worked for most. considering how many they sold. Don't fix something if it isn't broke. Any internal things don't have to change the outside.


----------



## scrappergirl

Well just my luck after I ordered my decal girl skins and my oberon cover that they'll send me something entirely different and  then what to do?


----------



## Leslie

chobitz said:


> Why at a library and not at CES??


Because SONY was a huge sponsor at CES. Amazon wants to be the star of the show for this announcement.

L


----------



## Atunah

This is gonna be a looooooong 12 days


----------



## chobitz

Leslie said:


> Because SONY was a huge sponsor at CES. Amazon wants to be the star of the show for this announcement.
> 
> L


But why a Library?

Whoops hit post too soon 

I have a BA in Public Relations. PR 101 is that the place you have an announcement at a site that has something to do with your subject or get more bang for your buck. Why would a book seller unveil an EBOOK reader at a place that wouldn't gain anything by your product and even might hurt the library? UNLESS... its some kind of association deal with american libraries like a rental plan?

But if its the kindle 2..Why not do something flashy like go on Oprah? She endorsed the Kindle 1 .. use her to push the kindle 2.


----------



## Leslie

scrappergirl said:


> Well just my luck after I ordered my decal girl skins and my oberon cover that they'll send me something entirely different and then what to do?


That's precisely why I made my speculation. There are so many after-market products and no reason to change the existing device. Look at all three versions of the Sony: they are the same size and shape and can be used interchangeably with after-market covers.

I read some article sometime in the past year that said the huge expense in tech development is changing the form factor of a device. Why do it if not necessary. Look how many years we but up with beige boxes as computers. They were busy changing the inside, not the outside. I think this is similar. For the vast majority of us, the outside works just fine. I'll think they'll spiff up the inside and allow our international friends to join us in our Kindle love affair.

L


----------



## Leslie

chobitz said:


> But why a Library?


Jeff Bezos wants to transform the reading experience. What is more emblematic of reading than a library?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ah that is what CES is all about. I figured it was the abbreviation for Amazon Headquarters that made no sense to me.

Announcing it on Sony's stomping grounds would be like the Zune making an announcement at Mac World. Not to mention, this way, Amazon gets the stage all to itself. 

If anything, Amazon now knows the weakness of the Sony 700 and can point out how its improvements to the Kindle have not lead to greater glare and leaving finger prints on the screen. (grins)

I don't believe those pics for a second but I would guess that there have been some cosmetic changes made to the Kindle. Perhaps decreasing the button size, changing the key board a bit, and moving the on/off buttons to the front of the unit. I think they would keep the memory card and removable battery. 

The big change that would greatly increase the Kindles sales and sink Sony would be international whispernet. Or at least Canadian and EU whispernet. I doubt that the processor change is going to excite too many folks but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Leslie

chobitz said:


> But why a Library?
> 
> Whoops hit post too soon
> 
> I have a BA in Public Relations. PR 101 is that the place you have an announcement at a site that has something to do with your subject or get more bang for your buck. Why would a book seller unveil an EBOOK reader at a place that wouldn't gain anything by your product and even might hurt the library? UNLESS... its some kind of association deal with american libraries like a rental plan?


I think they are using a library -- particularly a scholarly and research library as opposed to the public library on the corner -- as an icon. It's all about image, not functionality.

L


----------



## Mikuto

Leslie said:


> "It's the same brightness, it looks the same reading a page, but it's night and day for user activity for anything than other than reading," Mr. Wilcox said. "If you are reading a book, you are just going to read page by page and it might not make that much of a difference. But if you want to do anything else with your device, zooming in, look up words, whatever, you really appreciate the speed. It's a major change."
> 
> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/amazons-kindle-2-will-debut-feb-9/?pagemode=print


Really? That's all? Pffff! All smoke no fire, if you ask me.


----------



## chobitz

Mikuto said:


> Really? That's all? Pffff! All smoke no fire, if you ask me.


Yep maybe its a kindle 1.5? International with a speedier chip but same features and shape?


----------



## Leslie

chobitz said:


> Yep maybe its a kindle 1.5? International with a speedier chip but same features and shape?


They'll call it 2.0 but that's basically what I am betting.

L


----------



## Mikuto

Leslie said:


> They'll call it 2.0 but that's basically what I am betting.
> 
> L


I like 1.5 better, especially if all it's getting is a graphics card upgrade. If I bought a new graphics card and put it in my PC, I wouldn't consider having a brand new PC.

I don't zoom, search the web, or look up words all that often, nor have I been disappointed by the speed while doing so (I actually think it's quite fast), so this is an update I'm DEFINITELY going to sit out.

Add folders, native PDF support, and a fully working web browser that doesn't eat the battery with 30 minutes of use, maybe I'd consider upgrading, but this? Meh, I tell you, MEH!


----------



## Jesslyn

Leslie said:


> Exactly. I was going to ask the same question. Boy Genius says the pictures are valid but they posted them. A few people have said that "Boy Genius" is a credible source. I have seen absolutely no verification or validation from any source that I believe (no, I don't believe Boy Genius) that these are valid pictures. Jesslyn, if you have such info, can you provide a link? Thanks!
> 
> L


http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/27/amazon-press-conference-next-monday-i-can-haz-kindle-too/
The guy that verified the rumor that the photos were genuine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Arrington

Anyone can be wrong, but I am leaning on the side that he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## TM

Jesslyn said:


> http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/27/amazon-press-conference-next-monday-i-can-haz-kindle-too/
> The guy that verified the rumor that the photos were genuine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Arrington
> 
> Anyone can be wrong, but I am leaning on the side that he knows what he's talking about.


if the photos are real... I am so glad I have version 1!


----------



## chobitz

TM said:


> if the photos are real... I am so glad I have version 1!


Me too! 
No SD card slot and the buttons are teeny tiny.


----------



## Mikuto

Perhaps I'm super skeptical or cynical, but I don't tend to believe anything until I see it or hear a statement directly fro someone involved. 

Bloggers? Eh. Newspapers? Eh. Genuine photos of Jeff Bezos holding the Kindle 2.0 design that was featured on BoyGenius? That I'll trust/believe. Nothing else. 

But I agree with the comments about v1. vs the proposed v2. No SD slot? No removable battery? Don't sign me up!


----------



## Jesslyn

mwvickers said:


> If the NYTimes article is correct, then it doesn't sound like the new Kindle is any better really (at least not simply as a reader). If you use it for other things, maybe, but that's all.
> 
> One thing that the article has wrong is that it seems to imply that anyone who ordered one over the holiday season has not received one. I don't think that's true. I believe some people still have received them.


On my recommendation (and many demos), a coworker ordered and got hers last week, so they're still shipping.


Leslie said:


> I think they are using a library -- particularly a scholarly and research library as opposed to the public library on the corner -- as an icon. It's all about image, not functionality.
> L


What if the fact that its a research library has something to do with textbooks or other non-fiction use?

I really, really think that the random 1.2 upgrades out there were a test of their software delivery system. AND I think it was 1.2 because if they had delivered their latest and greatest software version (the 2.0 software?), the cat would have been out of the bag.

We do the same types of tests in IT prior to delivering new software automatically to all our users. So at the least, all us K1s will get a pathetic little upgrade to 1.2 and if we're lucky, we'll get folders and everything else we've been begging for.

I am trying to look on the bright side since I had my daily rant hours ago!


----------



## Leslie

Jesslyn said:


> http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/27/amazon-press-conference-next-monday-i-can-haz-kindle-too/
> The guy that verified the rumor that the photos were genuine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Arrington
> 
> Anyone can be wrong, but I am leaning on the side that he knows what he's talking about.


The scientist in me wants more empirical evidence. Michael saying the pictures are real does not make them real, at least not to me -- even if he is a "Time influential person." You have a different opinion and that's fine. Maybe in 12 days all will be revealed... 

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

WHOA! I go off the boards for about 7 hours to go to work and things explode!!!! 

I am on the wait list for Kindle. My 2 cents is that I will not be speculating. I will see what the press conference has to say and decide. If I am given a choice for K2 vs. K1 for a $30.00 upgrade, it had better be something good for me to spend ANOTHER $30 on and $359.00 device that I have already waited 2+ months for..... And here I was thinking that I might get my Kindle by Valentine's Day.... 

So my vote is this: *WAIT AND SEE!!!!*


----------



## stevene9

KindleKay said:


> WHOA! I go off the boards for about 7 hours to go to work and things explode!!!!


That'll teach you to go to work instead of staying on Kindleboards. Get your priorities right. 

Steve


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

stevene9 said:


> That'll teach you to go to work instead of staying on Kindleboards. Get your priorities right.
> 
> Steve


I know, right?! 

With ANY luck, we will get the predicted ice tonight in Arkansas (central) and I won't have to GO to work tomorrow!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

hmmm....If I refer to my past experience with electronic devices, typically the next generation of the device comes out within a 6 month period after my purchase. (it would sort of suck if this were true again.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I'll believe those pictures are K2 when I see Bezos holding it. Then I will be very happy that I have OK. (shivers) If that is the real deal then their attempt to make it look more hip made something that looks really ugly to me. 

(asks for folders on OK.) All I want are folders. Really. I would be so happy if there was a firmware upgrade that gave me the ability to create folders. 

The more important question is how long after a K2 announcement do you think it will be before we start seeing topics asking about K3?


----------



## MineKinder

Well, if the K2 is coming out soon and it has a different body than K1. Its going to take a while for Oberon, Strangedog, Decal-girl, etc etc. to catch up and change there prototypes.

Its really unfair to all of us that have been waiting and accessorizing, I have an Oberon, a couple of StrangeDogs, 6 tego skins etc etc.....
Basically everything I bought, would be useless for the K2.

I guess it could all be sold on ebay?!? At least get my some of my money back.
But then what, how long until everything else catches up?!

Frustration frustration....


----------



## Laurie

Dallas said:


> If this does happen you can thank me because my Kindle (version 1) is shipping today.


When did you order? Just trying to narrow down how much longer I have to wait....


----------



## paisley

Folders are the only improvement I'd like as well. It's the only thing about my Kindle that irks me on a daily basis. I have 14 pages of samples and freebies and whatnot, and being able to place those items into categories of my choosing would be refreshing, to say the least.

As for a Kindle 2.0 on the horizon--well, such is life; it's bound to happen sooner than later. I'm still happy with my 4 year old Tivo and my nearly 4 year old Ipod. I could have upgraded both of those numerous times by now, but they suit me fine. I'd only replace them if they went completely kaput. (knock on wood). I won't be kicking myself for getting my Kindle in December instead of waiting for the unknown, you see.

In some ways I see the Kindle as a species of animal, if you will, so I'm curious about how it will evolve in future generations. But the press conference could be about any number of things--a student version, multinational availability, even a huge donation of Kindles to some foundation. I can very well see my household being a two Kindle one within a year, should a newer version with significant improvements be made available, though.

("two Kindle one"? That sounds like a rock band. teehehe)


----------



## Leslie

> The more important question is how long after a K2 announcement do you think it will be before we start seeing topics asking about K3?


46 minutes.

L


----------



## chocochibi

Leslie said:


> 46 minutes.
> 
> L


As long as that?


----------



## lexie22

ProfCrash said:


> The more important question is how long after a K2 announcement do you think it will be before we start seeing topics asking about K3?


Apparently, 10 days before, lol.


----------



## Neekeebee

A couple of things don't make sense for me about 2.0 being released now. First of all, 1.0 is still selling like hotcakes. Why release 2.0 now if people are getting in line to shell out their money for 1.0? Why not just sit back and wait and work on more, bigger, better upgrades in the meantime? Maybe_ more _ of the 1.0 owners could be enticed into upgrading! It would make more sense to release 2.0 in time for Christmas season 2009, when maybe sales are lagging a bit. Get the buzz going again then. Not interfere with your own buzz now.

Also, it would absolutely not make sense for Amazon to add folders on 2.0 and not update the 1.0, esp. if it is simple enough for them to do. I'm no techie, so I don't know. After all, the early 1.0 adopters are their most loyal customers, the ones who took a chance and paid $400 for an unknown device, and are probably the ones who gave them the folders idea in the first place! Why risk alienating your loyal base?

Needless to say, I also have no idea what will be announced. But it's fun to speculate!

N


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The timing makes sense. Yes K1 is selling well but there are plenty of folks who have said that they are waiting to see what happens with K2 before buying. So there are people on the fence who might buy a K2 but would not buy a K1.

If the K2 does have an international Whispernet feature then Amazon can start breaking into a totally new market. 

Finally, Sony's new reader is out and receiving mixed reviews. People who had used the 500 series are not happy with the screen but new users seem to like the Sony 700. at least, based on the reviews I have read. Perhaps some of those folks looking at the Sony for the first time will look at K2 because it is Amazon's next generation reader.

At some point in time, the next generation is going to be released. I am sure that Apple was selling the most recent version of the IPod when they released the next generation IPod. It happens. Look how quickly the second generation IPhone came out.


----------



## stevene9

ProfCrash said:


> The more important question is how long after a K2 announcement do you think it will be before we start seeing topics asking about K3?


76 minutes


----------



## stevene9

Neekeebee said:


> 1.0 is still selling like hotcakes. Why release 2.0 now if people are getting in line to shell out their money for 1.0?
> 
> Also, it would absolutely not make sense for Amazon to add folders on 2.0 and not update the 1.0, esp. if it is simple enough for them to do.


1. Amazon is probably trying to knock Sony from getting any traction. Some people will go for the "just released" new Sony over the several years old Kindle. Its not a question of maximizing short term sales, its stopping Sony from making any inroads.

2. If they can add folders to K1 they certainly should, but it is possible that they have to redesign the hardware in order to get the processing power to support folders.

Steve


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

Dallas said:


> I The way they were trying to deflect my question gave me some reason to believe that this in fact may be happening soon. If this does happen you can thank me because my Kindle (version 1) is shipping today. I'm still happy though. You know the old addage A kindle in the hand is worth....................priceless!


did your kindle really ship today when did you order it


----------



## sjc

My turn:

*Library:* 
Maybe just to prove that the two can coexist harmoniously.
Maybe to join efforts in getting people to read, period. Whether Library, Kindle or both.
Maybe: A charity event or Benefit/Fundraiser
Maybe to indroduce a new program; perhaps involving kids
Maybe to promote education: perhaps textbook availability
Maybe to announce books available in different languages 
Maybe some grand Author announcement
Maybe a merger of some sort Kindle-wise
Maybe some other combined effort/announcement: nationally or globally

*Prototype: Blogs: Rumors:*

Despite what we've heard, read, seen, think, believe, fact, fiction; or somewhere in between:

V.2 will be out when it is out; and it will be what it will be; folders or not. All the surmising as to when or what it will be;
is just that, surmising. I believe one source only: Jeff Bezos/Amazon

*FACT: * 
We have no choice in the matter; we *wait* 12 days. Yes, the surmising is fun...it passes the time; but it won't
change a thing.

You can't please all of the people all of the time; but *maybe Jeff is trying*. 
Perhaps he is trying to appease V.1 and V.2 users without causing too much friction. I'm certain he is well aware that if he
unveils V.2 with all the *FIXES* V.1 users wanted; it would cause an outrage. Let's give him the benefit of the
doubt...for now; there's nothing we can do otherwise.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Well said


----------



## KindleMom

I really don't think the K1 is going to get any upgrades.  When the second generation ipod came out did the the gen 1 get any upgrades?  I don't think so.  I think we get what we purchased.  No folders.

I'm also looking forward to hearing the truth about the K2.  Maybe it doesn't have folders either.    But I'll bet it does.  

I can't imagine that this press conference is for anything but the Kindle - the location, timing - all speaks Kindle to me.  And the fact that many tech bloggers were invited to it also speaks Kindle.  I'm excited to hear about it!  I also think the picture is a valid leak and that it looks way cooler than my current Kindle.  Please don't throw things at me. 

Personally, I love my K1.  I will be sad to not have the new version but I have so enjoyed my Kindle that I don't regret having it for a second.  I can't afford to replace my K1, so maybe by the K5 I can get the latest version.


----------



## sjc

KMom:  One note RE:  Apple vs Amazon;  Amazon asked us via personal message to be their test-launch guinnea pigs so to speak.  They asked us to provide likes, dislikes...etc.; especially about the experimental portion of their product.  It wasn't put on store shelves like Ipod.  We were their sales reps via word of mouth and interaction.  We did for Amazon, what Oprah did, but before she did it; she was phase two...and was handomely paid. It would be poor business, in my opinion, to blatantly disregard us; after they asked us personally, in their welcome message, to be the 1st generation testers of their product. 

We are talking software and firmware upgrades (simple click on this link and download).  Big difference between that and pull the product apart and change the motherboard. I bought a Kodak camera 4-5 years ago and they STILL provide me with software and firmware updates free of charge and full tech support...and it's well past the 1 year mfr's. warranty. That's customer service!!

I am very happy with version one.  I would like folders and more automatic page turn intervals other than the 9 seconds.  If they are only in version 2; there they will stay...I will not spend another $359 PLUS; just to gain those options.  I am content.


----------



## KindleMom

You have a lot more faith in Amazon, especially in a down economy, than I do.  I hope you're right but I will be surprised, very surprised and pleasantly so, if Amazon gives any K1 update - tester or not.  We got the product we paid for.  I don't recall reading anything about upgrades for this model.  I always assumed the wanted feedback was for future models until I came here.

I can't think of any product I've purchased where I've gotten a free upgrade.  Software purchases (holy cow, can we get more than one year out of Quicken!?!), computers, cell phones - I always have to pay for the upgrade.  I can't imagine Amazon spending a lot of time/$$$ on a product that has already been sold. Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Elijsha

i clicked buy now just to get in line! who else?


----------



## libro

Publisher's Weekly (1/27/09) has a very brief news paragraph reporting on the Feb. 9 Kindle press conference where it states in part, *"Amazon may give a hint of what's ahead when it announces its year-end results late Thursday afternoon."*

http://www.publishersweekly.com/article/CA6632617.html

Perhaps some very subtle hints will be available in that report late this Thursday or early Friday.


----------



## Leslie

KindleMom said:


> I really don't think the K1 is going to get any upgrades. When the second generation ipod came out did the the gen 1 get any upgrades? I don't think so. I think we get what we purchased. No folders.


On the other hand, they did do a major software upgrade to iPhone gen 1 when ver 2 was released last summer and it was free. People with an iTouch could also get the upgrade for $9.95. That's a pretty nominal cost. I personally believe that this is the model the Kindle will follow. The actual changes to the Kindle will be fairly minor (as I said earlier) -- the newer screen and international capability. We will all be eligible for the software upgrade. I think Jesslyn's made a good point about the random 1.2 updgrade. That was a test of the system and they'll roll out version 2.0 for all of us (probably after the Feb 9 announcement).

L


----------



## Leslie

KindleMom said:


> I can't think of any product I've purchased where I've gotten a free upgrade. Software purchases (holy cow, can we get more than one year out of Quicken!?!), computers, cell phones - I always have to pay for the upgrade. I can't imagine Amazon spending a lot of time/$$$ on a product that has already been sold. Out with the old, in with the new.


Windows upgrades all the time (sometimes it seems like daily!) and there is no charge. See my other message about iPhone. I think the difference is that a company will offer an upgrade to the OS but not an application (like Quicken) and with the Kindle, we're talking OS.

L


----------



## Scathach

Oh goodie, I was really hoping the new Kindle might be out during the first quarter, I really want to get one for the husband but he doesn't like the set up of the original Kindle, so YEA!

I personally love my current kindle, It's why I ordered now because I preferred the current design, I doubt I would get a new model regardless of how spiffy it is... but it would be nice if Amazon would update the K1 software a tiny bit (folders... plz!)


----------



## Dallas

Laurie said:


> When did you order? Just trying to narrow down how much longer I have to wait....


Laurie, I cancelled my order with Amazon and bought on Ebay on Monday.


----------



## kengray36

Hi everybody,

My $380 ebay kindle is working just fine. Didn't have the patience to wait. Still have one on order with the big A and will Wait with you for 2/9.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Ken,

I see you are new here. Welcome! Glad to have you on board.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome to KB Ken. Please go to *Intro/Welcome Board * and introduce yourself so you receive a warm welcome.


----------



## KindleMom

Leslie said:


> On the other hand, they did do a major software upgrade to iPhone gen 1 when ver 2 was released last summer and it was free. People with an iTouch could also get the upgrade for $9.95. That's a pretty nominal cost. I personally believe that this is the model the Kindle will follow. The actual changes to the Kindle will be fairly minor (as I said earlier) -- the newer screen and international capability. We will all be eligible for the software upgrade. I think Jesslyn's made a good point about the random 1.2 updgrade. That was a test of the system and they'll roll out version 2.0 for all of us (probably after the Feb 9 announcement).
> 
> L


This I can see. Charging for the upgrade if there is one. I just don't see them giving it away - if there is one. Yes, I'm still skeptical. They're a company that wants to make money. They're going to be pushing their new product and wanting people to buy it. It just doesn't make sense to give away something for the old version when they have a new version to promote. I don't think businesses are charitable in that way.

I guess Apple is the exception though. But didn't they make a lot of people mad with their price decrease before they offered the free upgrade? I may have my order of things mixed up. So if Amazon doesn't offer a free upgrade and we complain enough, does that mean K1 people will get an upgrade? Or what if K2 came out and it was $100 less than K1. I would be pretty upset at that - lot more upset than if they didn't offer a free software upgrade.

You all just have a lot more faith in the good hearts of the Amazon people than I do. I hope my skepticism is way off and you all are right on!


----------



## geko29

KindleMom said:


> This I can see. Charging for the upgrade if there is one. I just don't see them giving it away - if there is one. Yes, I'm still skeptical.


They may HAVE to charge for it, depending on whether the Kindle is considered a device or a service. The reason the 2.0 upgrade for the iPhone was free while iPod Touch users had to pay is because the iPhone isn't just a product, it has ongoing service associated with it. Since the Touch is sold as a finished product, it's actually illegal for Apple (thanks to SOX) to add major features (such as Exchange ActiveSync and Cisco VPN) to it after the sale. Therefore they're required by law to charge for them. That's also why they had to charge people who bought pre-n airport cards $1.99 to upgrade to the final standard when it was available. They almost certainly LOST money on each of those airport upgrades, once billing, authentication, and sales support costs were factored in.


----------



## KindleMom

Interesting...  Thanks for the info, geko.

Mr. KM really wants an iphone but we don't want to switch to AT&T because around here the only two services that work well are Verizon and T-Mobile.  He's waiting, impatiently and maybe we'll just have to switch and put up with subpar service.


----------



## Leslie

geko29 said:


> They may HAVE to charge for it, depending on whether the Kindle is considered a device or a service. The reason the 2.0 upgrade for the iPhone was free while iPod Touch users had to pay is because the iPhone isn't just a product, it has ongoing service associated with it. Since the Touch is sold as a finished product, it's actually illegal for Apple (thanks to SOX) to add major features (such as Exchange ActiveSync and Cisco VPN) to it after the sale. Therefore they're required by law to charge for them. That's also why they had to charge people who bought pre-n airport cards $1.99 to upgrade to the final standard when it was available. They almost certainly LOST money on each of those airport upgrades, once billing, authentication, and sales support costs were factored in.


Interesting. Thanks, Geko. What's SOX?

L


----------



## elbowglitter

Didn't see this linked anywhere. A leaked picture?

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/01/kindle-2-coming-out-february-9.php


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That was leaked some time last year. Some folks think it is real. I would be surprised if that is what Kindle 2 looks like. It is missing a memory card slot and the battery cannot be replaced. It is longer then the current version.


----------



## geko29

Leslie said:


> Interesting. Thanks, Geko. What's SOX?


Sarbanes-Oxley (the Enron/Worldcom law). Basically one of the scams that Enron used to cook its books was to create a customer out of thin air and sign a sales contract with them, but never deliver anything. This got income onto the books, because in accrual accounting revenue is registered at time of sale, not at the time payment is rendered. After a few months, they would cancel the order and "disappear" the company so as not to arouse suspicion. Then rather than register the resultant loss (from the transaction reversal), they would create another company and sell to them instead.

As a result, one of the provisions of SOX is that when a sale is made, the complete product must be delivered within a reasonable timeframe (to allow for shipping, basically). Since the iPod Touch is sold in a single transaction, offering a free upgrade including major new features nearly a year later implies that the original product sold was incomplete, thus running afoul of that provision of the law. iPod Touch units sold after a certain point in time can include the 2.0 software at no extra charge, because it is feature-complete at the time of the transaction.

The iPhone carries ongoing service with AT&T (from which Apple receives revenue on a monthly basis), so therefore they can declare that the new firmware is provided as a function of the service, rather than the device. Thus it can be given away. If Apple could have given away the Touch upgrades, I'm 99% sure they would have.


----------



## Leslie

elbowglitter said:


> Didn't see this linked anywhere. A leaked picture?
> 
> http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/01/kindle-2-coming-out-february-9.php


Sorry, same old Boy Genius pictures that have been posted everywhere for months now. These pictures are taking on a life of their own!

L


----------



## Mikuto

Interesting! But I would pay for a major software upgrade for the Kindle, especially if it was only around 9.99 like the one for the iPhone. 

But couldn't it be argued that since the Kindle uses Whispernet to let you connect to the internet, and that the cost of Whispernet is included in the device, that it's actually providing a service as well as providing a product? Just saying...


----------



## Leslie

Very interesting, Geko. Thank you! And thanks for the great explanation. I learned something new today!

L


----------



## geko29

Mikuto said:


> But couldn't it be argued that since the Kindle uses Whispernet to let you connect to the internet, and that the cost of Whispernet is included in the device, that it's actually providing a service as well as providing a product? Just saying...


Yeah, that's why I said it depended upon whether they categorize it as a device or a service. They don't technically charge you for the service if you don't purchase anything (thus creating a new transaction), so it gets a bit iffy there. Not saying they can't pull it off, but it's certainly less clear cut than the iPhone situation.

They could probably avoid the whole issue if they had some way to automatically release the new software to any kindle that had purchased any non-free content from the Kindle store after the software's release date.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would pay for folders. Really I would.

Since they can send firmware upgrades using whispernet, is it possible that the upgrade could be free? I have had IPod firmware upgrades when I log into ITunes. Why would this be different?

I am more curious then anything.


----------



## jmeaders

ProfCrash said:


> I would pay for folders. Really I would.
> 
> Since they can send firmware upgrades using whispernet, is it possible that the upgrade could be free? I have had IPod firmware upgrades when I log into ITunes. Why would this be different?
> 
> I am more curious then anything.


As opposed to a minor upgrade within the 1.0 release of firmware, this is a major revision bump to 2.0. Depending on how the accounting works out they have to charge for it (since we aren't on a subscription model).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gotcha. If it gets me folders, I will pay for it.


----------



## Jesslyn

KindleKay said:


> I know, right?!
> 
> With ANY luck, we will get the predicted ice tonight in Arkansas (central) and I won't have to GO to work tomorrow!!


Looks like you got your ice!


KindleMom said:


> This I can see. Charging for the upgrade if there is one. I just don't see them giving it away - if there is one. Yes, I'm still skeptical. They're a company that wants to make money. They're going to be pushing their new product and wanting people to buy it. It just doesn't make sense to give away something for the old version when they have a new version to promote. I don't think businesses are charitable in that way.
> 
> I guess Apple is the exception though. But didn't they make a lot of people mad with their price decrease before they offered the free upgrade? I may have my order of things mixed up. So if Amazon doesn't offer a free upgrade and we complain enough, does that mean K1 people will get an upgrade? Or what if K2 came out and it was $100 less than K1. I would be pretty upset at that - lot more upset than if they didn't offer a free software upgrade.
> 
> You all just have a lot more faith in the good hearts of the Amazon people than I do. I hope my skepticism is way off and you all are right on!


If Amazon starts to charge for updates, I think they will find themselves in a world of hurt. They will end up supporting 6 or 7 versions of software because as long as they charge, there will be folks who won't pay the charge as long as they can keep ordering/reading books. And since you can order and use the USB to transfer, it will be harder to control automatic upgrades. Plus if they make the books readable only if you're updated, a lot of K users may just go back to dtb and stop using the device.

If we're talking OS here, and I believe we are, then anything independent of new hardware in the K2 should be upgradable. IMO, this should include folders and other tweaks to menu systems.

I would think it can also include remembering the sample location when buying a book and having it start from that location. If the 1.2 update can track another user' location, then bookmarking a location in the sample should be child's play. Even if they only offer it when ordering off the device. I can certainly live with that as I don't think I have ever ordered online when finishing a sample.

-------------------------
I also think that until the hardware prohibits synchronization between device versions, that K1 thru K? should be able to maintain the same OS functionality. Hopefully us K1-ers won't have to worry until they start adding new buttons.

I am staying optimistic and hoping they reward the K1s for 'taking the Kindle leap of faith' by shelling out $400.


----------



## TM

KindleMom said:


> This I can see. Charging for the upgrade if there is one. I just don't see them giving it away - if there is one. Yes, I'm still skeptical. They're a company that wants to make money. They're going to be pushing their new product and wanting people to buy it. It just doesn't make sense to give away something for the old version when they have a new version to promote. I don't think businesses are charitable in that way.
> 
> I guess Apple is the exception though. But didn't they make a lot of people mad with their price decrease before they offered the free upgrade? I may have my order of things mixed up. So if Amazon doesn't offer a free upgrade and we complain enough, does that mean K1 people will get an upgrade? Or what if K2 came out and it was $100 less than K1. I would be pretty upset at that - lot more upset than if they didn't offer a free software upgrade.
> 
> You all just have a lot more faith in the good hearts of the Amazon people than I do. I hope my skepticism is way off and you all are right on!


Actually, free upgrades (or at a nominal charge if they are required to by law) is actually very good business sense.


----------



## geko29

ProfCrash said:


> Since they can send firmware upgrades using whispernet, is it possible that the upgrade could be free?


It's absolutely possible. My suspicion is they would. It's jut not a guarantee.



ProfCrash said:


> I have had IPod firmware upgrades when I log into ITunes. Why would this be different?


Those are typically bug fixes, not major new feature sets.


----------



## stevene9

Everyone takes for granted that getting folders is only a software fix, and would be compatible with the K1 processor. I'm not so sure of this. If it were that easy I suspect we would have gotten the upgrade by now.

Steve


----------



## Atunah

Well Magazines and newspapers are already in a type of folder system right now, so its not far fetched to think something similar can be done with samples for example. It might not be a case where one can create and name a bunch of folders, maybe some default folders.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good point Stevene9. I guess I don't see how it could be anything other then a software upgrade but I am not a computer scientist or an engineer.


----------



## Mikuto

stevene9 said:


> Everyone takes for granted that getting folders is only a software fix, and would be compatible with the K1 processor. I'm not so sure of this. If it were that easy I suspect we would have gotten the upgrade by now.
> 
> Steve


I subscribe to two magazines on the Kindle, and both of them are in their own personal folders. This is a feature that is already built into the Kindle, yet not available for the end user to change. I personally believe that since it's already a feature on the Kindle (as evident with magazines) that it should be a minor fix to let users create their own folders.

I could be wrong, of course, but we'll see.


----------



## TM

Mikuto said:


> I subscribe to two magazines on the Kindle, and both of them are in their own personal folders. This is a feature that is already built into the Kindle, yet not available for the end user to change. I personally believe that since it's already a feature on the Kindle (as evident with magazines) that it should be a minor fix to let users create their own folders.
> 
> I could be wrong, of course, but we'll see.


if they already have some sort of folder option, then yes, they should be able to do a software upgrade. however, it may very liekly be that you will not be able to create folders from the Kindle itslef, but have to have it conected to the computor to do so.


----------



## Mikuto

It seems to me that it would be simple enough to say, add a new option to the content manager such as "Move to Kindle Memory" or "Move to SD Memory" which is already there. "Create Folder" "Move to Folder". But then again I'm not a programmer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would be fine if I have to connect to the computer to create my folders. No problem what-so-ever. I am fine with that. Really. 

Is it Feb. 9th yet?


----------



## Wunderkind

jmeaders said:


> As opposed to a minor upgrade within the 1.0 release of firmware, this is a major revision bump to 2.0. Depending on how the accounting works out they have to charge for it (since we aren't on a subscription model).


I do not believe SOX or accounting drives any requirement that businesses much charge for upgrades to software (and unfortunately I am more familiar with SOX than I would care to be due to my job). Computer and software companies provide free upgrades to customers all the time and since we are talking about essentially an OS, not the hardware itself (which is evidenced by the recent firmware upgrades that have been sent to many Kindles in the past few weeks), accounting rules will not determine whether Amazon decides to charge Kindle owners for software upgrades. The issue on incomplete product would be applicable if the hardware (i.e., physical casing of the Kindle) was "updated" a year after being supposedly sold to a customer.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Wunderkind said:


> The issue on incomplete product would be applicable if the hardware (i.e., physical casing of the Kindle) was "updated" a year after being supposedly sold to a customer.


Sort of like Nintendo offering previous Wii owners the option of ordering replacement wrist straps which were supposed to be more secure? And then offering the plastic grip cover for the Wiimotes? Both of which I believe now ship with the Wii. They offered both of those for free, but I think perhaps they had a limited time to make the request.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Wiimotes? Are those the nunchucks?


----------



## Mikuto

ProfCrash said:


> Wiimotes? Are those the nunchucks?


The nunchucks are just called nunchucks, the "Wiimote" is the Wii remote, the one with the strap to attach it to your wrist.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OH, I don't call it anything, I just pick it up.


----------



## booknut

I don't know if this  has been mentioned but its being held at Morgan Library & Museum. This place is a museum and not a lending library. So not so strange.

Personally if its thinner and lighter I will be upgrading. If kindle 2 is actually what is being announced.


----------



## Gables Girl

So what if this isn't about the Kindle at all?  Amazon could be having a press conference to announce something else.


----------



## geko29

Seems odd to choose a library for the venue, and invite tech bloggers to the event if it's something different.


----------



## mwvickers

Just for the fun of it, I e-mailed Amazon CS and asked if they would extend the return period through the end of February since anyone who ordered a Kindle since Oprah's time would have to have it returned by January 31 (about 10 days before the conference).  I also asked if they would ever consider any kind of a trade-up option for those who just purchased one if a new one is released.  I specified that I know that they don't know anything regarding the Kindle 2, but asked if they could find an answer to the questions above.

They will not extend the return period.  The answer I received regarding the Kindle 2 is interesting.  They said, "We have made no announcement about the Kindle 2, so I cannot answer your question."  

Perhaps I'm reading too much into it, but if there is no Kindle 2, why couldn't they just say that?  

Oh well.


----------



## Mikuto

It seems to me that in business speak "we have made no announcement about" and "there is no", can be the same thing. Though I doubt what's going on here. 

The thing is, Kindle Tech Support is not going to tell you anything about Kindle 2.0 if there is one, because then you could break the news on your blog or call the local paper or whatever. I'm sure they have a script to stick to, and answering questions about the Kindle 2.0 could get them fired for going off of it and leaking secret information, providing they actually know anything. How do they know you don't work for TechCrunch or Engadget, just saying. 

We'll all find out on February 9th, that's for sure.


----------



## stevene9

Mikuto said:


> It seems to me that it would be simple enough to say, add a new option to the content manager such as "Move to Kindle Memory" or "Move to SD Memory" which is already there. "Create Folder" "Move to Folder". But then again I'm not a programmer.


I think its very different having a couple of standard folders in th OS, and having user defined folders. You say to have an option "move to folder" like "move to Kindle memory". Then you have to define which folder and have the OS recognize all different user defined folders. You have to have a means to move up and down a hierarchical system. I just don't think its nearly as easy as everyone wants to make it. I'm not saying its impossible to do, but the processor in the Kindle may be designed to do only specific things.You may need a new processor to go beyond what it is designed for,

Steve


----------



## mwvickers

Mikuto,

They very well could be saying the same thing.  There's no way to know.

In my mind, with the load of e-mails, phone calls, etc. they've been getting, it would be easier for Amazon to simply say there is no new Kindle than to dodge the question (if, that is, there really isn't a new one).  By doing that, it might reassure some people, and it still wouldn't give away any  more information regarding what the press conference is really about.


----------



## Mikuto

I don't think they want to be in the position to say "there is no Kindle 2.0" then have Jeff Bezos announce it in a few months (or few days) and have people feel as though their trust in amazon.com was misplaced. It's easier to neither deny or acknowledge in this case. 

Steve: I can understand that it might need changes to the OS to make it possible, but I can't imagine than it would require an entire new processor. Think of it like a computer. This wouldn't be going from a mac to a PC, in which you'd need a hardware upgrade, but rather like going from Windows XP to Windows Vista, where all that's needed is a new set of software. I could be wrong, but I do understand the inner workings of PCs through having built them.  

It could be possible though that the processor in the Kindle is simply too slow and underpowered to be able to effectively run an OS with user-created folder abilities, but it seems unlikely to me.


----------



## SusanCassidy

The Kindle runs Linux, which fully supports folders (called directories under a real operating system, as opposed to Windows  ).  Designing a good user interface to support one or two levels of folders might be challenging, but it shouldn't be that hard.  There must have been some reason they didn't support it in the first version.  Maybe they wanted to keep it simple, before waiting to see how users reacted to the product.  That is often the case with new products.


----------



## Mikuto

Thank you Susan, I wasn't aware that the Kindle was running Linux, and that changes things a bit. If it's not a custom written OS, it shouldn't be impossible to change things, since directories are hardcoded into the OS.


----------



## Leslie

Gables Girl said:


> So what if this isn't about the Kindle at all? Amazon could be having a press conference to announce something else.


Except Amazon doesn't do many press conferences. The last one they had was to announce the first Kindle.

L


----------



## Mikuto

Personally I would like an option to sequester the samples somehow. Maybe a few new "Show" commands?

"Show All"
"Show Only Books"
"Show Only Samples"
"Show Only Periodicals"


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> Except Amazon doesn't do many press conferences. The last one they had was to announce the first Kindle.
> 
> L


True, but we have to consider they might have something else in the works such as the video on demand via Viera Cast.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What is video on demand via Viera Cast? I know what video on demand is, it is the Viera Cast that confuses me.


----------



## Gables Girl

ProfCrash said:


> What is video on demand via Viera Cast? I know what video on demand is, it is the Viera Cast that confuses me.


Rumor has it that it is a new set top box (from Panasonic?)to stream movies and other video on demand and that Amazon is going to use that to push it's new video on demand to compete with Nextflix and Blockbuster. Like they are going head to head with Apple and the iPod with their music downloads and DRM free.


----------



## Atunah

Interesting. I can stream Amazon on demand through my Tivo, but I have noticed it flickers. Seems to be an issue only with the series 2 versions I use though. Netflix is pretty neat too, have a computer hooked up to the TV and all its doing is streaming if needed. Would make sense for Amazon to also come out with their own box like Netflix.


----------



## Kind

Should be interesting what comes of this press conference.







Hopefully the new Kindle isn't super fancy and confusing.


----------



## Marci

My two cents. A coworker has a husband who works for Amazon, IT dept. Today she told me that they - meaning Amazon - are going to be releasing K2 in February.

I tried to say that's the rumour going around since when I asked her husband about it, he stated the whole Kindle dept is being very tight-lipped about the whole thing. She was adamant that this [K2] is going to happen.

Marci

PS Mods - perhaps combine all these K2 threads under 1 titled "Countdown to K2" ?


----------



## MaureenH

Atunah said:


> Interesting. I can stream Amazon on demand through my Tivo, but I have noticed it flickers. Seems to be an issue only with the series 2 versions I use though. Netflix is pretty neat too, have a computer hooked up to the TV and all its doing is streaming if needed. Would make sense for Amazon to also come out with their own box like Netflix.


I have a laptop connected to my TV too for netflix video streaming. I got a Bluray player for Christmas but now I wished I'd waited because the newer Blueray players will also do video streaming.


----------



## mwvickers

As long as I can still use and purchase new books for my Kindle, I don't really care if they release another one. If, however, they decide to change formatting or something, which would render the present Kindle obsolete, I am going to be very upset, since I just got mine in December.  I can't see them doing that, but you never know anymore.


----------



## ScrappingForever

We have the Netflix box, Roku, that does the video streaming from Netflix. We just got an email from them last week that they are doing updates to the software which will allow for streaming of Amazon on Demand as well as other things.


----------



## KindleMom

MaureenH said:


> I have a laptop connected to my TV too for netflix video streaming. I got a Bluray player for Christmas but now I wished I'd waited because the newer Blueray players will also do video streaming.


Do you have an xbox? We get the Netflix video-streaming through out xbox 360. I downgraded to one movie at a time when I realized this.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhhh I am going to have to check this out.


----------



## noblesrus

Vizio has new TVs coming out in the fall that will have wireless networking capabilities. They will incorporate TV widgets and you will be able to get Amazon Video on Demand, Blockbuster on Demand, Flickr, Netflix, Pandora, Rhapsody and Yahoo!. I was online today looking at them.


----------



## Jesslyn

Marci said:


> My two cents. A coworker has a husband who works for Amazon, IT dept. Today she told me that they - meaning Amazon - are going to be releasing K2 in February.
> 
> I tried to say that's the rumour going around since when I asked her husband about it, he stated the whole Kindle dept is being very tight-lipped about the whole thing. She was adamant that this [K2] is going to happen.
> 
> Marci
> 
> PS Mods - perhaps combine all these K2 threads under 1 titled "Countdown to K2" ?


Great idea. Also, maybe you can hold him down and beat more info out of him, er um....persuade him to give you more info?


----------



## edfleiss

for what this is worth, a buddy of mine who heads up Text Book distribution and Author Rights Management for one of the Major Publishing houses (to remain unidentified) told me that when they saw kindle v1 they told AMAZON, none of thier 25K college textbooks will be converted for publication until a new version with a 30% larger screen comes out and the SD cardslot goes away! this company directly and indirectly controls 25% of the college texts books sold in NA. that conversation took place about a year ago, just around when Amazon changed firms that is doing the ergonomic and implementation design.

Personally, if the "geek leak" proto pictures are even close to accurate, i will stay with v1 as long as possible- i mean have you ever tried to hold something really thing like that for extended period of time?  carpal tunnel time here we come! while most will agree the perimeter shape and color of V1 is pretty ugly, i for one, with my baseball gloves for hands, appreciate the wedge shape thickness to V1


----------



## Mikuto

Removing the SD card slot would be a disastrous mistake on Amazon.com's part. Unless they're going to mimic Apple and start selling the Kindle in size increments, there's no way that removing the SD slot would be a reasonable action. 

No SD slot means the one of the Kindle's main fuctions, the ability to hold many books with you at a time, would be crippled. With flash memory getting smaller and smaller and cheaper and cheaper, they could theoretically put a 16gb hard drive into the Kindle, but that would jack up the cost even more. 

Your friends in the text book publishing business have their undies in a wad for no reason. The books cannot be resold or shared anyway due to the DRM on them. But if a pirate can get around it, the books would still end up on the internet due to the USB cable. So removing the SD card only works if you remove the USB port too. I'm not buying it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No SD card would be ok if you were in whispernet territory and could store your non-Amazon books on the Amazon site. Since that is not likely to happen, I would be very annoyed if I had to buy a Kindle without the SD card space.


----------



## jmeaders

Can you say class-action lawsuit for those of us awaiting what we think is a v1 Kindle, if they deliver us a broken v2 Kindle?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Been looking at the BGR photos of a couple of months ago, and saw something curious. Each of the photos in that gallery has a small PhotoShop smudge spot just below the left corner of the screen.

I found one photo that had not been smudged (below), and it seems to be a bar code identifier. When gadget prototypes are released for testing, they are often marked for identification purposes - and to be a slight impediment to leaked images.

In this case, the bar code has been deliberately obscured. In my view, this adds some authenticity to the pix and increases the likelihood that the BGR photos are indeed of the next-gen Kindle, and not faked mock-ups.

The clearest pic of the identifier seems to be this one:


----------



## libro

I saw that too, Harvey, and wondered what in the world it was.  What kind of part are they showing in the alleged K2 pics instead of the current button....is it a roller ball of some type?  That part looks hokey to me, but maybe it was an early prototype?


----------



## KBoards Admin

The pix are not clear enough to see what is - to my eye it looks like more of a joystick than a select wheel. Also, the cursor bar is gone, so if these pix are legit there must be some other way of indicating your cursor position. If it is a joystick, I would imagine it allows selecting of individual characters and words rather than entire lines.


----------



## Mikuto

Just to play Devil's Advocate here, isn't it possible that it's also a prototype of Kindle 1.0 that just hasn't been seen before?


----------



## Sariy

I am reminded of the old government standard.  "I can neither confirm, nor deny (insert rumor here)."


----------



## MeganW

Mikuto said:


> Just to play Devil's Advocate here, isn't it possible that it's also a prototype of Kindle 1.0 that just hasn't been seen before?


I'm hoping it's a 1.0 prototype, because it is quite unattractive. I like the size and design of the original Kindle much better.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I also like the size and the way the page button is angled on the first one although I guess it is hard to tell until you hold K 2.0 in your hand. I don't like the boxy look, just my opinion. My decision is made regardless. I am very happy with my Kindle, only use it for reading and don't need folders. As long as I have WN and a dictionary I am content. I am not a big gadget or electronic guru so I will be one of the last to upgrade, whether it be a computer, cell phone, camera, i-Pod....


----------



## jmeaders

If v2 is coming out, I hope those of us in the queue get a choice as to whether we get v1 or v2 if the form factor has changed so that our cases and skins will not fit.  That is my issue with getting a v2 at this point.


----------



## libro

jmeaders said:


> If v2 is coming out, I hope those of us in the queue get a choice as to whether we get v1 or v2 if the form factor has changed so that our cases and skins will not fit. That is my issue with getting a v2 at this point.


I can't imagine a company as reputable as Amazon accepting an order for one product and fulfilling it with another product. My best guess is that you'd have the option of K1 or K2. What do others think?


----------



## Mikuto

I would think that you have a Kindle on order, you would have an option to upgrade to the Kindle 2.0 if you liked the design, features, etc, better, though I bet they charge you for it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My guess (only a guess) is that people in line will be asked if they want to change to K2. If they do, they will be at the front of the line for K2.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I agree that Amazon will give you the choice of V 1 or 2 and you will pay the additional $30 if you go with 2.0. They are a reputable company and I love their customer service department.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mikuto said:


> Just to play Devil's Advocate here, isn't it possible that it's also a prototype of Kindle 1.0 that just hasn't been seen before?


Possibly, but the fact that they pic shows the two side-by-side makes me doubt it. It's unlikely, I think, that Amazon would have had two finished-looking prototypes of the first generation Kindle that looked so different.


----------



## Elijsha

i hope k2 size is the same as k1, k2 looks longer an wont fit into those cool oberon covers! i do hope the scroll wheel is improved.

http://www.boygeniusreport.com/gallery/devices/amazon-kindle-2/


----------



## Atunah

Nah, I am still not convinced those pictures are any new model. Makes no sense. That tiny little thingy that I guess suppose to replace the wheel is useless. Anyone having any mobility issues with fingers or hands would not be able to use that thing. There are buttons right by it too. I just don't see how they would go backwards in style and usability. Doesn't really fit with the company. The Kindle is suppose to be user friendly. 

I think the larger buttons are exactly that, user friendly. A complain I keep hearing is how the Sony is smaller and yadayada. So why would they make the Kindle larger with that much wasted space. Plus that frame around the screen is distracting and it makes the screen look smaller.  

I still say its bogus. I have seen or heard nothing to change my mind.


----------



## Elijsha

maybe the pic's are a prototype of k2 not k1


----------



## noblesrus

I don't think that it looks ugly at all......and anyway isn't that what everybody said about the first Kindle. I have had mine since May and I really love it but I will probably be buying the new version when it comes out. My DH has been saying that he would like to have the one I have now and I can have the new version. Not only am I an avid reader I am also guilty of being a gadget freak.


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

If those pictures are truly v2, then I am happy I bought my refurbs (one for me, one for hubby) before Christmas - we contemplated waiting, but were too excited and now are totally in love (with the Kindles . . . . I know   But I would be so sad if my Kindle didn't have the characters on the back and the lovely silver cursor bar.  And imagine if it came in a different box!  We looked at those boxes for about 2 weeks before we opened our Christmas gifts, but those boxes upped my excitement.  Just looking at them was enough


----------



## KindleMom

I love the silver cursor too!


----------



## Lotus

Something has been bothering me about those pictures. At the bottom left of the screen on the pictures is something blurred out. It shows in all the pictures. Any ideas?


----------



## Mikuto

Harvey said:


> Possibly, but the fact that they pic shows the two side-by-side makes me doubt it. It's unlikely, I think, that Amazon would have had two finished-looking prototypes of the first generation Kindle that looked so different.


The prototype (on the right) and the completed product (on the left) 

I'll hold onto that hope off in Never Never Land, I'm sure you're right. But the one on the right is just so UGLY! If that's the actual design I won't be upgrading until mine is irrevocably damaged.


----------



## ak rain

with out an SD card could you use computer for storage? just switch titles occasionally? not as convenient for sure. I like my current set up.
Sylvia


----------



## Meemo

After reading through this thread tonight, a couple of thoughts I've had (based on some of the info we've seen in the past few months).

I've seen reports that Amazon has said that a student version was in the pipes ahead of a version 2.  

Amazon has said that a version for Great Britain would be released in late 2008, then had to revise to 2009 to get the wireless issues for Europe ironed out.

This press conference could be for any number of things - student version, international version, K2, or some tech thing totally unrelated to Kindle.  Right now I'm more concerned about sifting through all the new free public domain stuff (which I'm happy about) to find the free and near-free offerings of more recent stuff (jungle-search helps with that).  Love my Kindle, won't be upgrading until I have to when my K1 d...d...di.....I can hardly type it....dies.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would imagine that if rthe announcement was focused only on the British or EU release that the pres conference would be held in the UK or somewhere in Europe. Hopefully for our European and Canadian counter parts, an international Kindle will be announced but I think that is but one part of the announcement.


----------



## BrassMan

Here's the New York Times piece on the conference, from today:

Amazon's Kindle 2 Will Debut Feb. 9

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/amazons-kindle-2-will-debut-feb-9/


----------



## Kathy

Very interesting. I got mine during the Oprah discount and so glad I jumped at the chance.  My Kindle 1 is now well dressed and much loved, so until she dies I'll stick with her.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is the same article that came out a few days ago.


----------



## madrye

I'm thinking to myself would I really switch and for what reasons would I. Well, if it was an international whispernet, I would give it serious consideration. Living in Canada has not hampered my kindle experiance at all. Sure I can't use whispernet at the grocery store but I can still download books in seconds when it's hooked up to my PC. I wonder though if books will be the same price in every country. Right now for example, Plum Spooky is almost $5 more here in Canada on amazon.ca plus our shipping is over the top high. So if books were more, I'd stay with my kindle 1. The other deciding factor about kindle 1 is all my books I buy from Amazon go onto the hubby's credit card, I'd hate to give that up...lol. Whatever happens, happens.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would guess that the Whispernet capability will be tied to the Amazon store for that particular country.


----------



## geko29

BrassMan said:


> Here's the New York Times piece on the conference, from today:


The dateline says Jan. 27th, which coincidentally is the day I read it the first time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I thought this was pretty funny.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-February-press-conference-canceled/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/TxEQF16BP1BGCF/1/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA


----------



## Anju 

Lotus said:


> Something has been bothering me about those pictures. At the bottom left of the screen on the pictures is something blurred out. It shows in all the pictures. Any ideas?


In another thread, or maybe this one - Harvey has a picture that does not have the blurry and he says it looks like a barcode. quien sabe


----------



## sebat

ProfCrash said:


> I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-February-press-conference-canceled/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/TxEQF16BP1BGCF/1/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA


Thanks for the laugh...that's great.


----------



## Guest

In this economy I simply can not justify spending another $300+ on another Kindle simply because it is newer. I am not paying that kind of money just to get folders. 

I write about gadgets for a living and I can tell you that as far as my collegues are concerned, Boy Genius is far from credible. That said, if there story does happen to be true, even if I could justify the purchase I wouldn't. No SD slot, a non replaceable battery and that ugly new design are all deal breakers. 

My Kindle does everything it was promised to do. I love it just the way it is.


----------



## Guest

My feeling is that the press conference is to announce either an international version of the Kindle, a student version, or to announce library e-books can now be read on the Kindle (which would account for new firmware update). 

In a way I will be glad if it the Kindle 2 is released, not because I'm one of the few Kindle owners rich enough to be able to upgrade to it(I'm not, and even if I were, see my previous post) but because it will put an end to the endless posts asking when the darn thing will be out!


----------



## cheshirenc

NYCKindleFan said:


> My feeling is that the press conference is to announce either an international version of the Kindle, a student version, or to announce library e-books can now be read on the Kindle (which would account for new firmware update)...


I hoping this is true. Many keep comparing the kindle to the ipod. I'm hoping if the announcement is concerning the kindle it is just to introduce additional types of kindle. A student one with the weird shape and without the SD card, an international version and the original kindle, similar to the nano, shuffle and the itouch ipod. Everyone can choose what works best for them.

I really hope when I finally get mine it will look like the original and not be that egg shaped rounded thing with those tiny round buttons and it would be awesome to be able to easily use my libraries versions of e-books.


----------



## MineKinder

Trekker said:


> You can't really fault people for being curious and wanting answers. It just shows how popular the Kindle is. Yeah, it can be annoying to see the same questions over and over but would it really be better if nobody cared about it?


Yeah that /\


----------



## davistroy

I for one hope the K2 is much closer to the leaked photo (or maybe something even cooler) than the horrendously ugly K1.  I am one that always leans towards utility (and the Kindle is way cool in that area), but the K1's ugliness factor is the main readon I've not bought yet.

As for the buttons, looking at the photo, the round buttons on the leaked prototype appear to be very close in surface area to the K1 angled rectangular buttons, so I don't know why everyone is saying the buttons are so small?  Besides, don't any of you people own a Blackberry?

I do wish the screen were larger with a corresponding reduction in bezel size - I'd be willing to pay extra for that, and I look forward to the new E-ink technology.  Also would be nice to have the option of a flat black or other dark color so the device is not so distracting to the eye when you are reading.

Finally, I just hope that Amazon continues to innovate and make devices that are appealing to the masses in form, function and price to make the Kindle series of devices ubiquitous ... so that we all (no matter what our device or version) get more and more access (and lower prices) to all kinds of great content.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No I don't own a blackberry. I never want to own a blackberry. Nothing I do is so important that I need to be connected 24/7. And I don't like text messaging. Call me if you have something to say to me. I am in my mid-30's by the way. I truly believe that as a society we have become way to dependent on 24/7 connectivity and that it is not good for us.

All I care about is the ability to read books and carry as many books as I want to easily. The prototype of the K2 shows it to be longer, meaning that it takes up more space, and not having a SD memory card slot. Both are bad changes.

I have never looked at Tavar and said "Gee I wish you looked more pretty so I am not going to read with you." I normally pick him up, turn him on, pick my book, and read away. Not to mention, there are plenty of ways of dressing the Kindle up using skins and covers. 

I asked for Tavar so I could read, not look cool. Simply read. If you think that having a cool looking device is more important to you then having a device that allows you to carry hundreds of books so that you can read what  you want, where you want, when you want, then you made the right call for you. Hopefully the K2 will look cool enough for others to purchase so that Amazon has a larger customer base and more books are made available for me to buy on my, apparently, uncool looking Kindle.


----------



## Mikuto

davistroy said:


> I for one hope the K2 is much closer to the leaked photo (or maybe something even cooler) than the horrendously ugly K1. I am one that always leans towards utility (and the Kindle is way cool in that area), but the K1's ugliness factor is the main readon I've not bought yet.
> 
> As for the buttons, looking at the photo, the round buttons on the leaked prototype appear to be very close in surface area to the K1 angled rectangular buttons, so I don't know why everyone is saying the buttons are so small? Besides, don't any of you people own a Blackberry?
> 
> I do wish the screen were larger with a corresponding reduction in bezel size - I'd be willing to pay extra for that, and I look forward to the new E-ink technology. Also would be nice to have the option of a flat black or other dark color so the device is not so distracting to the eye when you are reading.
> 
> Finally, I just hope that Amazon continues to innovate and make devices that are appealing to the masses in form, function and price to make the Kindle series of devices ubiquitous ... so that we all (no matter what our device or version) get more and more access (and lower prices) to all kinds of great content.


What you don't realize until you pick up and use a Kindle, is that the "hideous" design disappears once you begin to read. You don't notice anything other than the screen, the device sort of fades out of your view. Changing the color would also be superfluous, because of that same fact. Making it "pretty" might change a few minds of the folks who think it's ugly, but you're not going to notice how pretty it is when you're reading it.

Also, the Kindle is ergonomic. Making it sleeker and prettier, as the photo in the Boy Genius report shows, will convince the style over substance crowd, but it's not going to be as comfortable to hold.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mikuto said:


> What you don't realize until you pick up and use a Kindle, is that the "hideous" design disappears once you begin to read. You don't notice anything other than the screen, the device sort of fades out of your view. Changing the color would also be superfluous, because of that same fact. Making it "pretty" might change a few minds of the folks who think it's ugly, but you're not going to notice how pretty it is when you're reading it.
> 
> Also, the Kindle is ergonomic. Making it sleeker and prettier, as the photo in the Boy Genius report shows, will convince the style over substance crowd, but it's not going to be as comfortable to hold.


Exactly. You buy the Kindle to read on. That is what it was designed for, that is what you with it. Read. As long as it is comfortable to hold, and for me it is, then who cares what it looks like.

Yes, Tavar is in a very pretty Oberon cover. That is for his protection and because it makes him that much easier to hold. I love the way the cover looks but I could have worked with the original cover if I didn't have the money to buy the Oberon cover.


----------



## davistroy

The more appealing the device (or multiple models of device) is to more people, the more ubiquitous it is, and it makes content more available and better (and lower priced) for EVERYONE.  Different people like different things.  Apple discovered this with their different models of iPods that all access the same content.  I did not intend to say that K1 was bad for everyone, just my personal opinion that a different (more pleasing to MY eye, anyway) model would grab a larger base of users for Amazon.

So, let's make a list of what we'd like in the new model, as long as we are waiting for another week to find out.

- Smaller Outside dimensions
- Larger Screen
- Replaceable battery
- At least 8GB of on-board storage and/or SD or micro-SD slot
- Support for Folders
- Color options (including flat black)
- Newest E-ink technology
- Library and textbook content availability
- Access to multiple wireless networks for travel capability


----------



## intinst

Mikuto said:


> What you don't realize until you pick up and use a Kindle, is that the "hideous" design disappears once you begin to read. You don't notice anything other than the screen, the device sort of fades out of your view. Changing the color would also be superfluous, because of that same fact. Making it "pretty" might change a few minds of the folks who think it's ugly, but you're not going to notice how pretty it is when you're reading it.
> 
> Also, the Kindle is ergonomic. Making it sleeker and prettier, as the photo in the Boy Genius report shows, will convince the style over substance crowd, but it's not going to be as comfortable to hold.


Prettier isn't really an issue now. If you want to individualize the Kindle, as many do, there are any number of covers and skins available, including custom skins.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't know what I would want that would make me upgrade to K2. The only thing that I would like is folders. (shrugs) 

I can tell you what would cause me to be very thankful that I have the K1 and not the K2:

Lack of a replaceable battery
Lack of a memory card slot


----------



## Mikuto

davistroy said:


> The more appealing the device (or multiple models of device) is to more people, the more ubiquitous it is, and it makes content more available and better (and lower priced) for EVERYONE. Different people like different things. Apple discovered this with their different models of iPods that all access the same content. I did not intend to say that K1 was bad for everyone, just my personal opinion that a different (more pleasing to MY eye, anyway) model would grab a larger base of users for Amazon.
> 
> So, let's make a list of what we'd like in the new model, as long as we are waiting for another week to find out.
> 
> - Smaller Outside dimensions
> - Larger Screen
> - Replaceable battery
> - At least 8GB of on-board storage and/or SD or micro-SD slot
> - Support for Folders
> - Color options (including flat black)
> - Newest E-ink technology
> - Library and textbook content availability
> - Access to multiple wireless networks for travel capability


Just to be clear here, I'm not attacking you. I just have a hard time with the mentality that the Kindle is "too ugly" for people to buy. It is my personal opinion that the design of an device should be secondary to it's function and usability, though I realize that's not a popular opinion these days with iPhones and and other devices.

For me, what a version 2 would have to offer to make me want to update is simple.

1. Faster hardware 
2. More support for organization
3. None of the original features removed. The problem here is the Boy Genius photos imply that there will be no removable SD card or removable battery. A larger hard drive would help this problem but also factor into the cost of the device. The removable battery is a necessity though. People who bought their Kindles in the first wave have already had to replace the battery.

I don't travel, but I agree with you that International Connectivity is a must if they want to be more successful with the Kindle.

In the end, if they can change the design without hurting the ergonomics of the device or losing key features, I really don't care of they do. I just think it's unnecessary.


----------



## Anju 

NYCKindleFan said:


> because it will put an end to the endless posts asking when the darn thing will be out!


Have you forgotten about K3, K4 - K27


----------



## MineKinder

Anju said:


> Have you forgotten about K3, K4 - K27


Yeah that too /\


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Anju said:


> Have you forgotten about K3, K4 - K27


I can't wait for K27, it looks awesome. You just imagine it, and that is what your K27 Kindle will look like. I like the fact you can fly on it like a magic carpet. Weeeeee! LOL!!! I've been painting, the fumes got to me


----------



## KindleMom

Personally, I'm waiting for K9.


----------



## Guest

KindleMom said:


> Personally, I'm waiting for K9.


Me too! I heard it has neat tricks like fetching a frisbee, rolling over, and brings your slippers to you!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Me too! I heard it has neat tricks like fetching a frisbee, rolling over, and brings your slippers to you!


It tells you jokes too, awesome


----------



## Elijsha

you know your all upgrading admit it  i am, an then my k1 becomes backup and for others to use.


----------



## Guest

Elijsha said:


> you know your all upgrading admit it  i am, an then my k1 becomes backup and for others to use.


Nope. Like I said, I love my current Kindle and you may be rich and therefore able to afford to spend another $400 or so on the new Kindle just because it's new but in this economy not many are. Besides, the current Kindle is perfect (except for missing folders, but I can live without them)


----------



## Elijsha

good that means short wait!


----------



## HappyGuy

NYCKindleFan said:


> Besides, the current Kindle is perfect (except for missing folders, but I can live without them)


And native support for PDF files


----------



## chobitz

Elijsha said:


> you know your all upgrading admit it  i am, an then my k1 becomes backup and for others to use.


If that leaked picture is the real deal then no I do not want to upgrade. I don't like what it looks like. I like the big buttons of the K1. I like the SD card slot.


----------



## noblesrus

Call me shallow but I too am one of those individuals who feel like the K1 is not all that pretty. It looks like something from the 80's. I personally like to have pretty and useful and if that is the new version I think it looks very interesting. Now don't be taking my comment out of context I love my Kindle. I take it with me wherever I go and my teenage boys like the fact that my romance novels are not stacked all over the house. But I will be one of those people ordering the new version when it comes out, be that next week or 9 months from now.


----------



## TM

Elijsha said:


> you know your all upgrading admit it  i am, an then my k1 becomes backup and for others to use.


I am another who will not upgrade if the leaked photos are real. I think those pictures look worse then the orginal (not that the orignal looks bad to me).


----------



## Laney

I haven't read the whole thread but what I have read, it seems that everyone is assuming the K1 will be replaced and you won't be able to purchase it anymore.  Maybe that isn't the case.  You can still buy the older model sony.  Why not the kindle also?


----------



## TM

Laney said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but what I have read, it seems that everyone is assuming the K1 will be replaced and you won't be able to purchase it anymore. Maybe that isn't the case. You can still buy the older model sony. Why not the kindle also?


I am hoping they continue to sell the original. I think it will depend on exactly how different Kindle 2 is. While Sony does still sell the 550 along with the 700, they phased out the 500 (since the 550 was not really a drastic change, just some improvements).

One thing Sony also did and will be interesting to see if Amazon does too, is offer a trade-in option to upgrade. if Amazon does that, then the trade-in may be re-released as refurbs.


----------



## stevene9

Laney said:


> You can still buy the older model sony. Why not the kindle also?


Sony has a distribution chain involving distributors and stores. They may still have inventory in channel to sell, but the question is, is Sony still manufacturing the older units?

Steve


----------



## cheshirenc

Laney said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but what I have read, it seems that everyone is assuming the K1 will be replaced and you won't be able to purchase it anymore. Maybe that isn't the case. You can still buy the older model sony. Why not the kindle also?


I'm hoping for this option as well, maybe three versions

The orginial style with the firmware updates (to go with all the aftermarket stuff already out there)

The student version without the sd slot and the larger screen

and maybe an international version


----------



## TM

stevene9 said:


> Sony has a distribution chain involving distributors and stores. They may still have inventory in channel to sell, but the question is, is Sony still manufacturing the older units?
> 
> Steve


I think they still are. When Sony released the 700, they ran into what I think Amazon may also expereince, some really loved the 700, others hated it and much perferred the 550. I think they are doing what Palle has done with the Ipod, having some different options for people (and I really hope Amazon with do the same).


----------



## Wunderkind

I think the concern about K1 still being available is due to the fact that it has been so long since a K1 has been shipped to anyone who has bought it off of Amazon. It seems like Amazon may decide to not use their (apparently) limited distribution capabilities for an older model. They have had some struggles in the past with keeping up with demand for the Kindle so it seems like it would be twice as hard for them to manage two models and keep them in stock.


----------



## jmeaders

TM said:


> I think they still are. When Sony released the 700, they ran into what I think Amazon may also expereince, some really loved the 700, others hated it and much perferred the 550. I think they are doing what Palle has done with the Ipod, having some different options for people (and I really hope Amazon with do the same).


I think the Apple model is definitely a good way to go with, at least for this time. It is also quite possible that all the changes could be done without changing the form factor of the unit. We have one more week to go to find out!


----------



## Kindleist

All this speculation is driving me crazy, I really hope that Amazon do release a Kindle v2, but more imposrnatly, since I spend prolonged times in Europe I want a "Euro-Kindle" which will work in Europe.


----------



## stevene9

I personally do not think they will continue making K1s for very long after k2s are shipping.


----------



## ruthiesea

Folders would be nice, but are not that important to me.  However, recognizing non-Latin fonts would get me to buy a Kindle2.


----------



## stevene9

ruthiesea said:


> recognizing non-Latin fonts would get me to buy a Kindle2.


Explain please.


----------



## jmeaders

Probably reading languages such as Greek, Hebrew, Arabic, Cyrillic where Latin letters aren't used.


----------



## MaureenH

I have no doubt I'll be lusting after the newest model. Will just have to see if enough changes to justify expense.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chobitz said:


> If that leaked picture is the real deal then no I do not want to upgrade. I don't like what it looks like. I like the big buttons of the K1. I like the SD card slot.


I feel the same way.


----------



## ak rain

now if it has some appeal and I can get my DH to want a kindle then maybe i would get a new one.
Sylvia


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090203/citi-says-amazon-sold-500000-kindles-last-year-12-billion-business-next-year/?reflink=ATD_yahoo_ticker

Latest article on K2.

It says that K2 will be announced on Monday and that CitiGroup estimates that K1 sold 500,000 units.


----------



## amg

I think it is kind of interesting that the price is supposed to go down  Ah well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I found the possible price drop interesting as well. Previous reports suggested that it would cost more and people waiting in line would have the ability to upgrade as long as they paid the upgraded price.


----------



## mwvickers

ProfCrash said:


> I found the possible price drop interesting as well. Previous reports suggested that it would cost more and people waiting in line would have the ability to upgrade as long as they paid the upgraded price.


You mean there are conflicting rumors?


----------



## amg

Sigh - how many days again until we find out?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

amg said:


> Sigh - how many days again until we find out?


6 days.


----------



## davistroy

CNET Video on the wish list for Kindle 2 - http://cnettv.cnet.com/2001-1_53-50005159.html


----------



## libro

davistroy said:


> CNET Video on the wish list for Kindle 2 - http://cnettv.cnet.com/2001-1_53-50005159.html


I like the video....thanks for sharing it. I hardly see color ink in the picture, but sure wish it would be so. I do not want backlighting, but that's very personal to me because backlighting is hard on my eyes. I don't recall the CNET editor mentioning anything about organization/folders on their wish list?


----------



## Marci

mwvickers said:


> You mean there are conflicting rumors?


Love this quote, had me LOL


----------



## mwvickers

Marci said:


> Love this quote, had me LOL


Thank you. Every once in a while I actually say something funny. Most of the time my jokes are just corny, though.


----------



## Mikuto

davistroy said:


> CNET Video on the wish list for Kindle 2 - http://cnettv.cnet.com/2001-1_53-50005159.html


Maybe I'm being a little unfair to random CNET guy, but has he touched a Kindle? Does he understand e-ink technology?

His top five list of things that needed to be changed were:

"The Ugly" (I'm not getting into this again, if you've read my posts you already know how stupid I think this is)

"Add a touch screen" For the love of all that is good and holy, NO! Touch screens get filthy so fast. I don't want to try to read through fingerprints. A touch screen might work on your phone or your Nintendo DS, but keep it off my Kindle!!!

"Color Ink" That has nothing to do with amazon and everything to do with the limitations of e-ink technology. They don't DO color ink yet. How is amazon going to add it?

DRM: Whatever. You convince the authors to release their books on the Kindle with no copy protection.

"Next Page Button": And this is where you can tell that the guy has never picked up an Amazon Kindle. "It's right by my thumb, where I hold the device when I read", he says. _You're holding it wrong_.

Excuse me while I go review the iPhone, which I've never used, because obviously actual experience with the device is no longer required to review it.

Edit: I realized that this post comes off kind of snotty. Take it with a grain of salt, I woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## MeganW

Mikuto said:


> Maybe I'm being a little unfair to random CNET guy, but has he touched a Kindle? Does he understand e-ink technology?


Tom Merritt does own a Kindle and uses it (he even reviewed this not long after it first came out), but I think he's just coming from this as a CNET editor would -- what would be fun and what would make for a good video feature? And he wants to generate discussion on the CnetTV blog, too.


----------



## Mikuto

MeganW said:


> Tom Merritt does own a Kindle and uses it (he even reviewed this not long after it first came out), but I think he's just coming from this as a CNET editor would -- what would be fun and what would make for a good video feature? And he wants to generate discussion on the CnetTV blog, too.


Well, I'm just being catty now, but if he's had one for a while, you'd think he would have realized you don't hold it up where the next/prev page buttons are.


----------



## MeganW

Mikuto said:


> Well, I'm just being catty now, but if he's had one for a while, you'd think he would have realized you don't hold it up where the next/prev page buttons are.


I agree -- I'm not sure how often he uses it. That seems to be a common complaint from people who have only held/used the Kindle a couple of times, not from regular readers. Of course, I'm still waiting on my Kindle, so I have no personal experience w/the buttons. Yet...


----------



## Mikuto

I think people might be conditioned to hold devices in the middle, as he did in the video. People hold their iPhones that way, for example. When I got my Kindle it only took a few minutes for me to acclimate to holding it without accidentally bumping the buttons, but I think it helped that I never held my books around the sides, I always stuck one thumb in the spine or held the book by the bottom. Therefore moving to the Kindle was no great adjustment.


----------



## nickih75

And how many people read their Kindles without some sort of a cover?  No one here.. LOL  

I don't know if I missed it along the way or not.. and if so I apologize but have they said what time this press conference is and where we'd be able to see/hear it?


----------



## Mikuto

nickih75 said:


> And how many people read their Kindles without some sort of a cover? No one here.. LOL


I take mine out to read with it occasionally, sometimes in bed, or at work. I still have no trouble with the buttons. I wonder if we (kindleboarders) are special in that aspect.


----------



## kim

nickih75 said:


> And how many people read their Kindles without some sort of a cover? No one here.. LOL


There are a few people here who use their Kindles without the cover. I usually use the cover, but when I don't take Anabel out in public for a while, she does like to run around the house nekkid.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

well, it takes special skill to find this board. Clearly the people who can find this board are also able to not hit the page turning buttons randomly. We try not to rub it on on the Amazon boards.


----------



## libro

ProfCrash said:


> well, it takes special skill to find this board. Clearly the people who can find this board are also able to not hit the page turning buttons randomly. We try not to rub it on on the Amazon boards.


Thanks for my LOL of the day!


----------



## lexie22

So, I was sitting here thinking about what I'll do if K2 is announced.  I'm normally the first in line (well, after the camping people- I don't sleep outside for anything) for any new gadget- iPhone, Blackberry Bold, Wii, Wii Fit, etc. etc.  

I would love to get the K2, but something tells me that it's going to cost more than the $11 in my bank account.  I love my Kindle, and if K2 is released, I'll dream every day about owning one, but at this point it would come down to 2 options:

1) get the K2 that I don't really need, or
2) Do the karate tournaments I need to finish out the season as a champion.  I've worked way too hard to blow it now.

Maybe eventually I'll get a K2, but right now, I'm thinking that I'll wait for the K3 (because I don't think I could take being 2 models behind!).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

THe only way I see myself getting a K2 is if I talk to my Mother and she wants my K1 and K2 is an improvement over K1.


----------



## ak rain

ProfCrash said:


> THe only way I see myself getting a K2 is if I talk to my Mother and she wants my K1 and K2 is an improvement over K1.


I agree except with my husband not as likely with my mom
Sylvia


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I doubt my Mom will want it. I'll have to wait and see if the K2 has features on it that I want that are not on the K1. Well, actually I have to wait to find out if they are even releasing a K2 and then I have to look at the features.

I kind of hope it is a text book size Kindle that they announce. My Dad liked the idea of the Kindle but wanted somethng the size of a hard back. I don't know why, he tends to read paperbacks that he buys for a dollar at the library and then donates back so they can be resold. Parents don't make a ton of sense.


----------



## Rivery

Not that we don't already assume this...., but DH just called me and told me that Monday was going to be a big day for me.  When I asked why, he said that Erin Bernette (sp?) on CNBC just said that Amazon was announcing the release of Kindle 2 at the press conference on Monday. If it's from CNBC it must be true 

(And of course the Westminster Kennel Club dog show was going to be on.)


----------



## Anita

Rivery said:


> (And of course the Westminster Kennel Club dog show was going to be on.)


I didn't realize that!

And...Phillip Spaulding is coming back to Springfield on the 'Guiding Light'. So much to look forward to on a *Monday* in February!!


----------



## davistroy

From: http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2009/02/et-phone-kindle-store.html

"As suggested in my book last summer and in this January 30 post here and at my Amazon-hosted blog, the Kindle Store will soon begin selling its content to owners of devices such as the Blackberry, the iPhone, and the iPod Touch"

Also: http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2009/01/exciting-news-getting-in-line-for-2nd.html

"Based on these developments and on conversations that -- for obvious reasons -- I cannot source here, I am confident that Amazon will begin shipping the Kindle 2.0 in February. As you may already be aware, Amazon has been building up a huge backlog of Kindle orders over the past three months. The company's plan, it says here, is to contact these back-ordered customers in the next few weeks to offer them the chance to upgrade their order to a Kindle 2.0, at relatively small additional cost (about 10% of the existing Kindle price)."


----------



## MaureenH

hmmm, well actually I mostly read mine without a cover because I love the light weight and being able to hold it with one hand.

Folders should have been on the top five fixes list...certainly way higher than color, which I'd love but no can do, and ugly!


----------



## Sherlock

Thank goodness Monday is almost here.  I don't even have my Kindle yet and speculating that I may have to make a decision on K1 or K2 is making me crazy!  From what I've learned from you all I'm relative sure I would choose the K1, but I worry that Amazon would not continue to support the K1 for very long.  Anybody care to speculate?


----------



## libro

Sherlock said:


> Thank goodness Monday is almost here. I don't even have my Kindle yet and speculating that I may have to make a decision on K1 or K2 is making me crazy! From what I've learned from you all I'm relative sure I would choose the K1, but I worry that Amazon would not continue to support the K1 for very long. Anybody care to speculate?


I just don't see how Amazon could stop supporting the original Kindle, especially since they were delivering them up until fairly recently. Can you imagine how infuriated everyone would be, let alone those who just received a brand new Kindle for Christmas, to find their Kindle was not supported in a short period of time?


----------



## Esther

Yes, they should continue to support it given they are offering a choice to those already in the pipeline.  I hope they restock the battery so these v1s will last a while.  My battery has been fine, but until a color eink screen shows, up I'll keep what I have as long as the battery can be replaced and they keep the format backwards compatible.


----------



## Kind

libro said:


> I just don't see how Amazon could stop supporting the original Kindle, especially since they were delivering them up until fairly recently. Can you imagine how infuriated everyone would be, let alone those who just received a brand new Kindle for Christmas, to find their Kindle was not supported in a short period of time?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure they will continue to support the original. It wouldn't make much sense if they didn't.


----------



## Toby

Anita, I've been waiting for Philip to come back to Guiding Light. Should shake things up.   
Anyway, I will most likely be at work. I wonder what time the announcement will be?


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

ProfCrash said:


> http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090203/citi-says-amazon-sold-500000-kindles-last-year-12-billion-business-next-year/?reflink=ATD_yahoo_ticker
> 
> Latest article on K2.
> 
> It says that K2 will be announced on Monday and that CitiGroup estimates that K1 sold 500,000 units.


 Don't miss the series of pictures on how that Kindle cake (in the article image) was made. I still don't know how she managed the screen and text though!

http://www.geeksugar.com/1121775


----------



## Dangerosa

davistroy said:


> "The company's plan, it says here, is to contact these back-ordered customers in the next few weeks to offer them the chance to upgrade their order to a Kindle 2.0, at relatively small additional cost..."


This sounds like an administrative nightmare.


----------



## Atunah

And why would there be additional cost if they are selling at the same price.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- I am throwing in my 2 cents in case anyone out there cares....

I just got my Kindle via eBay 5 days ago and I have to say that I am IN LOVE with Sookie!!  (My Kindle's name)  I got my decalgirl skin (Monet: Garden at Giverny) on Wednesday and I got my Oberon cover (Tree of Life) on Thursday.  Sookie is all dolled up and enjoying life with me!  I also just got a screensaver that Bacardi Jim made of Belle and Lumiere off these boards.  I truly love Sookie although I see the need for folders in K1.  I have seen the pics that Harvey posted of the new K2.  I could care about the size/slimness factor.  In fact, I don't like the fact that my new skin and Oberon cover can be used should I get a K2.  The only thing that I see on K2 that appeals to me is the placement of the Next Page and Prev Page buttons.  I frequently hold Sookie with my left hand and wish that the Next Page button was on the bottom so it would be more in line with my left thumb.

That one reason does not a K2 purchase justify...especially after I have invested so much time and money into my Sookie!

Also, Amazon would be idiotic to get rid of the SD slot.  I am sure that it is in the new K2, just hidden like it is in K1 behind the battery door.

OK- I am off to get started on book 5 of the Sookie series....enjoy your day my fellow Kindlers!!


----------

